# join the bnp?



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

hi,

is anyone part of the bnp, and how do i join their forum?

i need a name, postcode and membership number.

being a foreigner, being brown and a muslim, would i be unable to join?

not taking the **** btw..


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I've joined through their website


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fvck the bnp..


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

does this joining happen ASAP?

and max, chill lol.

i dont think they have anything against spanish/russians lol.

apparently its £30, dont have that to spare


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i heard that shell sell their fuel for less then bp mate

maybe you should do some more research before commiting pal?


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

i do know they want foreigners, basically me out.

they hate muslims, i dont know why.... perhaps because of hardliners.

i want to show them their are 'cool' muslims out there.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dantheman said:


> does this joining happen ASAP?
> 
> and max, chill lol.
> 
> ...


Wtf I never had to pay the ****ing hypocrits!


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

dantheman said:


> i do know they want foreigners, basically me out.
> 
> they hate muslims, i dont know why.... perhaps because of hardliners.
> 
> i want to show them their are 'cool' muslims out there.


its got nothing to do with extremist, nationalist is just a nice way of saying nazi.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

MXD said:


> Fvck the bnp..


You like them that much???


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

> being brown and a muslim, would i be unable to join?


some members may object


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

dantheman said:


> i want to show them their are 'cool' muslims out there.


With the greatest of respect mate, i think you'll be fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

I will never join its way to much to the right wing.


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

Its just like the nazis was


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I like some of their ideas, but some are absurd also.....


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Some of their policies are good, but would I want them in power...NO WAY!!!!


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

they would kill the country


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm tempted to vote for them at the next election in the hope of them doing okay and therefore scaring the $hit out of Labour and Tories, but would be really scared if I accidentally got them into power!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

It aint gonna be long before a lot of people start voting for them. There's only so much government stupidness you can take!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I like some of their ideas, but some are absurd also.....


Any different to labour.. some have been ok and others have been useless/absurb.

If things carry on and people are unhappy more and more a party like this will gain more power overtime.

I would bet anything alot more people are pro BNP but wont admitt it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

With headlines like the demos in luton, they will gain more and mor supporters and voters.....even a few black guys i know are supporting the bnp as they've had enough of the extremist muslims...well 2 black guys...  not a few... :lol:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Problem is however you cover it up the bnp is a racist group.What needs to happen is one common sense needs to pravail in the government and people.Secondly standards need to return for example getting pregnant at 13 shouldnt be glorified in the papers,asb etc get rid of the word if your over 10 sentence to fit the crime(parts fined loseof home etc).

Educate people as I still cant believe in the year 2009 the same stereo types and generalisations still exist (whites abroads are all yobs and racist,all blacks lazy criminals with chips on their shoulder,arabic/muslim must all be terrorits) could go on but wont.Public sector needs to be just that.As I mentioned I could go on but wont.

If these things were done bnp etc would be a thing of the past and they cant play on peoples fears.Also thing the media has a part to play (but Id say they fall into the public sctor).

Golden man over and out


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Any different to labour.. some have been ok and others have been useless/absurb.
> 
> If things carry on and people are unhappy more and more a party like this will gain more power overtime.
> 
> I would bet anything alot more people are pro BNP but wont admitt it.


I admit it to being pro many of their ideas.... And a lot of my good friends are too....

Some of their more extreme ideas are well over the top and I dont agree with them.... but in the remote and unlikely event that they were ever to get into power, their more radical ideas wouldn't get through parliament anyway.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mad_Rambo said:


> they would kill the country


you cant kill something thats already dead.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

essexboy said:


> you cant kill something thats already dead.


So true!! :thumbup1:


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

Some of there policies seem to be good and make a lot of sense but then they have some extreme over the top policies that shoot themselves in the foot by making them look like the far right party that they have supposedly moved away from being. The other problem is when they get in anywhere(they held some council seats up north in the last couple of years) they couldn't run sh1t, apparently they didn't even turn up at some meetings, there's got to be some sort of middle ground, ie that looks after british people(and people who want to live in britain with our values) but isn't so far right that they are blinded by hatred. I haven't got a problem with any race creed or colour but if you are living in britain you follow british laws and respect our country, if you want Sharia law, forced marriages, woman being 2nd class citizens, "honor" killings and the other trappings of a muslim state then move back to one, but you won't get the other trappings of the uk as in freedom of speech, dole, housing etc. Before anyone jumps on me i know not all muslims behave like this but the ones that do, do not belong in the UK


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

badger said:


> Some of there policies seem to be good and make a lot of sense but then they have some extreme over the top policies that shoot themselves in the foot by making them look like the far right party that they have supposedly moved away from being. The other problem is when they get in anywhere(they held some council seats up north in the last couple of years) they couldn't run sh1t, apparently they didn't even turn up at some meetings, there's got to be some sort of middle ground, ie that looks after british people(and people who want to live in britain with our values) but isn't so far right that they are blinded by hatred. I haven't got a problem with any race creed or colour but if you are living in britain you follow british laws and respect our country, if you want Sharia law, forced marriages, woman being 2nd class citizens, "honor" killings and the other trappings of a muslim state then move back to one, but you won't get the other trappings of the uk as in freedom of speech, dole, housing etc. Before anyone jumps on me i know not all muslims behave like this but the ones that do, do not belong in the UK


 :thumbup1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

The following i found earlier in the week. it says a lot about the idiots who run the bnp.i quote."British National Party has pulled off a bit of a blinder by fronting an anti-immigration campaign with a poster featuring a Spitfire belonging to 303 Squadron of the RAF - the "most effective Polish squadron during the Second World War", as the Telegraph puts it.

A spokesperson at the Royal Air Force museum explained: "The Spitfire in the poster can be identified as belonging to 303 Squadron of the Polish Air Force by the code letters 'RF' painted in front of the RAF roundel. 303 Squadron operated Spitfires from Northolt, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Coltishall and other RAF stations in the UK between 1941 and 1945 after flying Hurricanes in the Battle of Britain."

John Hemming, MP for Yardley, Birmingham, weighed into the BNP, mocking: "The BNP often get confused and this happens because they haven't done their research. This is just another example of them getting it wrong. They have a policy to send Polish people back to Poland - yet they are fronting their latest campaign using this plane.

"It is absurd to make claims about Englishness and Britishness fronted by this image. It's obvious they just picked an image at random and they are really clutching at straws if they say this was deliberate."

The BNP, however, really did insist it was aware of the plane's provenance, and spokesman Simon Derby defended it was "a symbol of the Battle of Britain and represented the economic struggle the country is facing at the moment".

He said: "It's not like the BNP are against Polish people as a nation. We are against Polish people coming over here and undercutting British workers. I mean how would the Polish people feel if their government started letting in millions of Vietnamese and letting them work for three bowls of rice a day. That's exactly what it's like over here at the moment - our government has let far too many people in."

The last major example of the Polish coming over here and taking our jobs was, as the Telegraph notes, during the aforementioned Battle of Britain when their pilots accounted for 203 Luftwaffe aircraft - roughly "12 per cent of total German losses".

303 Squadron's pilots were the only Polish military representatives invited to the 1946 London Victory Parade. Sadly, they were forced to decline "because no other Polish units were invited", the Telegraph concludes. ®"


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Mad_Rambo said:


> Its just like the nazis was


 are you a numty or what?

thats a load of crap

if you dont know anything dont comment donut:beer:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

The BNP got ran out of town friday night in Leigh, it was quite a site when the locals turned on them


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

walks said:


> The BNP got ran out of town friday night in Leigh, *it was quite a site when the locals turned on them*


The locals never turned on them, Labour sponsored far left nutcases attacked them.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> The BNP got ran out of town friday night in Leigh, it was quite a site when the locals turned on them


and they got chased out of altrincham the last time i was down there

and the "hardest" gangsters in manchester got chased out of moston back in the day, should i now mock them to their face?

your comment doesn't add anythign to a discussion apart from a bias against

i would consider voting for them if i voted and it would serve the rest of the government right

next we'll be saying there is a credit crunch and it isnt all government propaganda


----------



## punjabi786 (Mar 8, 2008)

badger said:


> Some of there policies seem to be good and make a lot of sense but then they have some extreme over the top policies that shoot themselves in the foot by making them look like the far right party that they have supposedly moved away from being. The other problem is when they get in anywhere(they held some council seats up north in the last couple of years) they couldn't run sh1t, apparently they didn't even turn up at some meetings, there's got to be some sort of middle ground, ie that looks after british people(and people who want to live in britain with our values) but isn't so far right that they are blinded by hatred. I haven't got a problem with any race creed or colour but if you are living in britain you follow british laws and respect our country, if you want Sharia law, forced marriages, woman being 2nd class citizens, "honor" killings and the other trappings of a muslim state then move back to one, but you won't get the other trappings of the uk as in freedom of speech, dole, housing etc. Before anyone jumps on me i know not all muslims behave like this but the ones that do, do not belong in the UK


<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="country-region"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="place"></o:smarttagtype> I am a muslim and I disagree with your misinformed statements.

1) Sharia law is not designed to take over the <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region> but make certain thing easier for Muslims such as marriages. If you had watched a program by BBC about sharia law in one of the African countries (part muslim part christian). You would have seen how well it worked along side common law, eradicated open prostitution, drunken and disorderly behaviour as well as physical abuse/ abuse of women's rights. There was even a Muslim women's business forum allowed to prosper, something that women were not allowed until Shria law cam into force due to CULTURE of men wanting to rule the world! That kind of discrimination exists still in the <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region>.

2) Your point about women being 2nd class citizens. By default per my above argument since sexual discrimination still exists even in the oh so liberated/democratic non sharia <st1:country-region w:st="on">UK</st1:country-region> does that mean we should blame Christianity or the CULTURE in <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region>?

3) Ah yes Honour killing! Again its a CULTURAL thing that exists mainly in south east Asia. Muslims, Hindus and Sheikhs have committed it in countries such as <st1:country-region w:st="on">Pakistan</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">India</st1:country-region> and <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Bangladesh</st1lace></st1:country-region>.

While we are on the subject there are numerous people in <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region> who have killed their partners for cheating on them...isnt that HONOUR killing too?

4) Again as far as freedom of speak goes its all about perspectives and boundaries....I agree sometimes Muslim community over reacts. However since we as Muslims respect all prophets including Jesus and Moses you will never hear a slur against them by Muslim but its fine for the people who hate Muslims to slur the name of the Propher Mohammad? I am sure if were a strong Christian and someone compared Jesus the son of god to Satan you would be ****ed off too or is it right under freedom of speech?

As far as the BNP goes... I received an anti Muslim flyer from them at home...the irony was they had a Jewish member who was commenting about how Muslims are taking over and we need to get rid of them etc......30 years ago BNP was anti Semitic and they were worried about Jews taking over!

The sad part is after all the persecution the Jews haven't learnt anything and so the vicious cycle continues with different group of people (Muslims)!

I sincerely hope that people every where learn to respect each other and stop making statements based on their prejudice and biased media coverage! :thumb:

<o> </o>

P


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

IMO it's a shame the BNP are such a half-ar5ed political party. They are a one trick pony and don't seem to realise you can never gain credibility never mind win an election on the back of one solitary issue.

Anyone who has taken the time to read the policy section on their website will see a single small paragraph on Education, one on Health, and a slighty longer one on the Economy (be it rather short sighted and naive). It looks to me like something your average sixth former could knock out in his lunch hour.

Their immigration policy i find interesting. I would personally disagree with their proposal to cease all further immigration to this country.

I cannot see what possible objection any patriotic British citizen could have to someone from another country wanting to come to the UK, learn the language, obey the laws, respect the customs, work (and pay tax to the treasury), maybe create jobs for British workers and integrate fully with society etc.

They also propose 'the immediate deportation of criminal and illegal immigrants.' I cannot for the life of me see anything wrong with this. I do not see how we as a nation should be financially responsible for rapists, murderers and thieves from overseas. Equally i cannot see how it is 'fair' that pensioners who have fought in the war and paid taxes all their lives should, for instance, be pushed to the back of the queue for operations in an overstretched NHS behind illegal immigrants.

Please don't tell me this doesn't happen - my Grandmother recently lost the sight in one eye waiting months for an operation. Like so many other pensioners, she doesn't make a fuss over it. Personally, i think it's a fcuking disgrace.

Whilst i would never ever vote for the BNP, i think the main political parties should be ashamed that the BNP are the only party whose heads are not so far up their own politically-correct ar5es that they cannot see and act upon the genuine frustrations of the British public in relation to immigration policy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we could nominate my neighbours dog to run the country, some people would agree some wouldnt

either way you cannot please everyone, enough people must hasve re-voted for whoever is in charge of the country or they still wouldnt be, i dont vote (mainly as i am not on an electoral register round here) but the other parties must have been even worse then the ones in charge or more people would have voted for them wouldnt they


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ive heard Griffin speak 3 times, Im fed up to the hilt of hearing the racist card being played at them tbh.

He has some genuinly good ideas, some that have actually been adopted by the other parties in the past, he however has some that would never work, but don't all the parties?

Most members are proud, patriotic people who are fed up of this country becomign a toilet, infact Ill re-phrase, fed up of the fact the place HAS become a toilet.

Racist party.....thats old hat, move on and get over it, people in this country are sick to death of immigrants who offer nothign yet take everything, if anyone knew anyhting about the BNP they'd know they appreciate a hard working bloke or woman, no matter what creed or colour.

Times change, Griffin knows he cannot win votes by being branded a racist party, although some area's wouldn't hold it against them, its really boring to hear regurgitated sh!te that they are like the fvckin Nazi's or something.

Anyone who calls them but hasn't seen a BNP member speak, then go along to a meeting, make your own opinion on what they say, not what you hear on TV by other parties scaremongering because they are scared witless as the BNP gathers more momentum every year....that in itself says it all.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

tommy28 said:


> Their immigration policy i find interesting. I would personally disagree with their proposal to cease all further immigration to this country.
> 
> I cannot see what possible objection any patriotic British citizen could have to someone from another country wanting to come to the UK, learn the language, obey the laws, respect the customs, work (and pay tax to the treasury), maybe create jobs for British workers and integrate fully with society etc.
> 
> .


Yes, but unless you have been living under a rock or in your mansion in the country  ..you'll find not all of them are honest hardworking people, we have our own problem with regards to lazy oiks in this country, so sort that out first.

I suppose the Turkish Mafia in London running the heroin trade, other things like prostitutiuon and other organised crime should be welcomed with open arms under your dim view.....

The fact is without any figures id be suprised if more than 60% actually aim for what you want out of them....ie; integration etc etc speak the lingo...


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Where do i sign up ?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tommy28 said:


> IMO it's a shame the BNP are such a half-ar5ed political party. They are a one trick pony and don't seem to realise you can never gain credibility never mind win an election on the back of one solitary issue.


Quite true. The parties in Northern Ireland were pretty much one-trick ponies until devolution - Sinn Féin was probably the worst - and suddenly they found themselves having to devise actual policies to contest the Assembly elections. Now they're almost like "proper" political parties.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry Five-O, you misunderstand my point. I'm not for one minute suggesting all or even most immigrants currently meet this criteria. I'm simply saying *some* immigrants bring net benefits to this country and i cannot see why anyone would want these people not to come here.

I'm not arguing that we let everyone in - i'm saying there should be some selection of who we let in based on what they offer to the economy and society in general.

If i wanted to emigrate to Australia for example, i would have very little chance unless i had either a sh1tload of cash or was skilled in a particular trade and would be a contributor to the Australian tax system.

I'm absolutely in agreement with you that those who offer no benefit to this country (and who are likely to be a drain on our already overstretched public services) should not be allowed to live here.

I think if you read my post, my standpoint on the turkish mafia which you speak about would be clear. They should be ejected immediately as they neither obey the laws nor respect our customs and are of no benefit to the country.

If you still find my views dim, i would like to invite you to my country mansion for afternoon tea where you can enlighten me with your rather more learned musings on this topic. Doubtless it will be an education for me. :thumb:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Despite what you may think about the BNP. They are a LEGITIMATE political party.That means in this country, they are entitled have meetings and spread theyre views.Recently marches have been banned.This is just not on . Those Labour cnuts who run(into the ground) this once proud nation, are s***g themselves, that the BNP may get more representation.That alone is good enough reason to vote for/join em.

If there is one cnut who needs a smack its Brown.

This country may be rapidly approaching the lows that Germany did in the 30s.We all know who got elected then dont we?And yes EVERYONE on this forum would have voted for them as well.If you doubt this, do some reading about the state of the German people in the 30s.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I support their imigration policies. Thank god I don't live on the mainland.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

punjabi786 said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:smarttagtype name="country-region" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="place" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype>I am a muslim and I disagree with your misinformed statements.
> 
> 1) Sharia law is not designed to take over the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region> but make certain thing easier for Muslims such as marriages. If you had watched a program by BBC about sharia law in one of the African countries (part muslim part christian). You would have seen how well it worked along side common law, eradicated open prostitution, drunken and disorderly behaviour as well as physical abuse/ abuse of women's rights. There was even a Muslim women's business forum allowed to prosper, something that women were not allowed until Shria law cam into force due to CULTURE of men wanting to rule the world! That kind of discrimination exists still in the <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region>.
> 
> ...


The thing is you dont get it.This is A Christian country.Therefore Shari law, should not be tolerated.If you live here, any traditions that you may have live by, should be surrendered as a stipulation of living in the uk.British law should therefore be the umbrella that Everyone lives under.

As far as anyone "slagging off Jesus" I for one wouldnt give a toss, as i have no view in a disproven daiety.By the same token if i or anyone else wants to insult (imho) mohammed, buddah or whoever in a christian country, why would you be suprised?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

essexboy said:


> The thing is you dont get it.This is A Christian country.Therefore Shari law, should not be tolerated.If you live here, any traditions that you may have live by, should be surrendered as a stipulation of living in the uk.British law should therefore be the umbrella that Everyone lives under.


Jewish religious law is tolerated. Why should Shari'a be any different? Neither is enforceable in a court of law in any of the UK's three jurisdictions unless the parties involved have contracted under the relevant law to bind themselves to an agreement reached according to the religion's principles.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

all that worries me is that we were talking about africa in work the other day and the holocaust, cant remember how the fook we got onto it but it was agreed between the four of us that the next time it happens it will be in this country and it will come from within the country itself

at the end of the day it is survival of the fittest, if someone is of a certain religious belief then if they have to chose between their beliefs and the country that they were not born in then it is no contest

your next door neighbour could effectively one day kill you

happy sunday!


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

I haven't got a problem with any race creed or colour but if you are living in britain you follow british laws and respect our country, if you want Sharia law, forced marriages, woman being 2nd class citizens, "honor" killings and the other trappings of a muslim state then move back to one, but you won't get the other trappings of the uk as in freedom of speech, dole, housing etc. Before anyone jumps on me i know not all muslims behave like this but the ones that do, do not belong in the UK.

Punjabi this is the main point i was trying to get across, i'm not of any religion or political bias so i can look at it objectively. I'm sorry but you saying that muslims respect other religons is utter sh1te, the other thing is that i'm not saying muslims are evil, muslims are wrong all i am saying is that if you want to live under those rules then go and live somewhere where they are in force. I wouldn't go and live in a muslim state then start bleating on about it not being fair that i couldn't do this or couldn't do that, i chose to live there i would respect there culture and laws not start p1ssing and moaning that i was right and everyone else should change to suit me. As for uk spouses killing each other yeah it happens but i don't see the "honour" in it and it definately isn't socially acceptable by anyone as it appears to be in the parts of the world you're talking about.

I know muslims who deal coke and drink alcohol whilst at the same time devoutly sticking to ramadan, but on the other hand i know just as many if not more white people that are complete d1ckheads. There is good and bad in every walk of life, but i find people have a chip on there shoulder and are quick to play the race or religion card whenever they get the chance.


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Jewish religious law is tolerated. Why should Shari'a be any different? Neither is enforceable in a court of law in any of the UK's three jurisdictions unless the parties involved have contracted under the relevant law to bind themselves to an agreement reached according to the religion's principles.


Without getting into a p1ssing match it shouldn't be tolerated because "THIS IS BRITAIN"

if you want to live under jewish law, move to israel, if you want to live under sharia law move to afghanistan or pakistan or turkey

if you want to live in britain you should live under british law as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

punjabi786 said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:smarttagtype name="country-region" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype name="place" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags"></o:smarttagtype>I am a muslim and I disagree with your misinformed statements.
> 
> 1) Sharia law is not designed to take over the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region> but make certain thing easier for Muslims such as marriages. If you had watched a program by BBC about sharia law in one of the African countries (part muslim part christian). You would have seen how well it worked along side common law, eradicated open prostitution, drunken and disorderly behaviour as well as physical abuse/ abuse of women's rights. There was even a Muslim women's business forum allowed to prosper, something that women were not allowed until Shria law cam into force due to CULTURE of men wanting to rule the world! That kind of discrimination exists still in the <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1lace></st1:country-region>.
> 
> ...


Sharia law has no place in the uk and will never be part of it...end of...

If someone wants sharia law, then they have my permission to fcuk off to an islamic state...I will bear them no grudges if they leave whatsoever..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

badger said:


> Without getting into a p1ssing match it shouldn't be tolerated because "THIS IS BRITAIN"
> 
> if you want to live under jewish law, move to israel, if you want to live under sharia law move to afghanistan or pakistan or turkey
> 
> if you want to live in britain you should live under british law as far as i'm concerned.


Couldn't agree more...... :beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Sharia law has no place in the uk and will never be part of it...end of...
> 
> If someone wants sharia law, then they have my permission to fcuk off to an islamic state...I will bear them no grudges if they leave whatsoever..... :thumbup1:


Too right, what the fvck would happen if we went to an islamic country and tried to enforce out laws, we'd most likely get beheaded.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyway, when me and my mate cut someones finger off for thieving years ago, we nearly got put away......don't see why they should be allowed to chop hands off and get way with it..... :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Jewish religious law is tolerated. Why should Shari'a be any different? Neither is enforceable in a court of law in any of the UK's three jurisdictions unless the parties involved have contracted under the relevant law to bind themselves to an agreement reached according to the religion's principles.


Jews are different.. how a dare you bring them into this. You know they live to serve Britain and not Israel. Are you anti-semiatic... :lol: :lol:

I think it's time Britain start the Australia points system so unless you have desired skills and something to add you dont get in, and the American way of "I pledge allegiation to the queen etc.. etc.." and you give up your passport to whatever country you came from.

Oh wait... sorry that's not PC. ignore me.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Anyway, when me and my mate cut someones finger off for thieving years ago, we nearly got put away......don't see why they should be allowed to chop hands off and get way with it..... :lol:


You supposed to do the tongue before the fingers. That way he cant speak and neither can he write!! :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Jews are different.. how a dare you bring them into this. You know they live to serve Britain and not Israel. Are you anti-semiatic... :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think it's time Britain start the Australia points system so unless you have desired skills and something to add you dont get in, and the American way of "I pledge allegiation to the queen etc.. etc.." and you give up your passport to whatever country you came from.
> 
> Oh wait... sorry that's not PC. ignore me.


It's so common sense isn't it yet it's still not even being thought of by labour...sooner them left wing fcukwits are out the better.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I grew up in the West Country and I never saw the attraction of the BNP. Moving to London has certainly been an eye-opening experience, I don't think I will vote for the BNP though.


----------



## Jim Leonard (May 5, 2008)

Recent changes in UK immigration procedures are now in effect and in order to work and live in the country formal procedures must be undertaken.

The UK Borders Agency has introduced a points system for those people outside the European Union who wish to settle in the UK. Those who wish to emigrate to the UK must pass this points test in order to apply for residency.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

tommy28 said:


> Sorry Five-O, you misunderstand my point. I'm not for one minute suggesting all or even most immigrants currently meet this criteria. I'm simply saying *some* immigrants bring net benefits to this country and i cannot see why anyone would want these people not to come here.
> 
> I'm not arguing that we let everyone in - i'm saying there should be some selection of who we let in based on what they offer to the economy and society in general.
> 
> ...


Fair do's mate, I actually mis-read what you put there :innocent:  :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The thing that has to stop also is the right of non-eu immgrants who come here to briing over family relatives...This is what has actually been thr drain on the sytem for years, not the immigrant themselves, but the up to20 members of family they can then bring with them....aunties, uncles, mum,dad, grandad the fcuking works....


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

this thread is exactly why im emigating to australia at the end of the year,, i am proud to be BRITISH but it is becoming a joke this country, exactly what tainted soul says the points scheme should be like australias, then we would have less of a problem letting every tom dick and harry in OUR country,


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

The thing that make sme laugh is on the French border in Sangatte (sp), they frogs have set up a camp to house them, give them a meal, and help them fill out the forms to get them into the UK!!! How the fcuk can they do that? Why the fcuk do we let them do it?

This country is the joke of Europe!! :cursing:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I find it disgusting that these hate-preachers are allowed to say whatever they want and gain publicity by appearing in every newspaper and on almost every news broadcast, but a legitimate political party which speaks out against them is blackballed. In effect, the state is suppressing and making a mockery of the laws suppsoedly designed to protect our Great British tradition of free speech.

As I've said before, I'm not a BNP member and don't think the way they portray themselves does much to endear them to the British public, but they do raise interesting issues which the current party political system would rather get swept under the carpet.

Right now, we're in an economic recession where people are losing their jobs in record numbers and yet the floodgates are still open so that anybody who feels like sponging from taxpayers money can just turn up and do so, basically unhindered.

By my reckoning, they ought to sack everyone in the Immigration System and replace them with real people from the streets of our country who will ask the "asylum seekers" outright why they as taxpayers should fund them. I'd love to look some of them in the eye and ask them why my taxes should be so high to pay for them. I feel the same way about a lot of jobseekers who haven't actually sought a job since the day they left school.

I've got friends who've lost jobs due to the influx of cheap, Polish and Eastern European labour. I've got friends who are further down the housing list than singletons who originally entered our country illegally and claim benefits. Im a taxpayer and I want to know why the Hell my government is forcing me to pay for that kind of rubbish.

We all want answers.

I just don't think the BNP is the deus ex.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

badger said:


> Without getting into a p1ssing match it shouldn't be tolerated because "THIS IS BRITAIN"
> 
> if you want to live under jewish law, move to israel, if you want to live under sharia law move to afghanistan or pakistan or turkey
> 
> if you want to live in britain you should live under british law as far as i'm concerned.


 :thumb:

Try going to a Muslim country and preaching christian ways and see what happens. If you live in the UK you obey UK law.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

lambert said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Try going to a Muslim country and preaching christian ways and see what happens. If you live in the UK you obey UK law.


exactly!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

There is no muslim country I'd really bother going to tbh...Even Turkey or Egypt don't do it for me......let them keep their sh!t countries to go with their sh!t laws...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I still want to see whoever is allowed asylum here or on benefits to be forced to clean the streets, provide free labour to local businesses etc.. etc.. etc.. You want help you work for it. Period! You will have time off to go for interviews but it wont be a holiday at all. In fact it would ironically probably give some the needed drive to get a paying job rather than be able to sit on their a$s, in their free home and eat McDonalds out of our pockets. These asylums in million pounds council homes are a joke.

Stephen Hawkings is almost disabled in every way yet provides more than some people fully enabled....

If you cant tell..... I fvcking hate sponges!!


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I like some of their ideas, but some are absurd also.....


i agree with you here mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I still want to see whoever is allowed asylum here or on benefits to be forced to clean the streets, provide free labour to local businesses etc.. etc.. etc.. You want help you work for it. Period! You will have time off to go for interviews but it wont be a holiday at all. In fact it would ironically probably give some the needed drive to get a paying job rather than be able to sit on their a$s, in their free home and eat McDonalds out of our pockets. These asylums in million pounds council homes are a joke.
> 
> Stephen Hawkings is almost disabled in every way yet provides more than some people fully enabled....
> 
> If you cant tell..... I fvcking hate sponges!!


Fcuking spot on mate...country is a laughing stock:cursing:


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

The BNP is not a 'nazi' group nor is it a racist group, those that call it such are ignorant to the real ethos and thinking of the BNP they judge it on what they have heard or read in the media. I would argue that 'new labour' bear greater resemblance to the Nazi party than the BNP. It is about being British, not about being white, black, asian what ever.

In fact, i believe there was recently a BNP councilor elected and he was a seek.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

they let anyone in now days, lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I recall my ex's mother (jewish) jumping in as soon as the word BNO came up saying "oh no.. they anti-semiatic". Was that because they said something negative about Jews or none of their policies benefited Jews?

I've yet to actually look into the BNP's website or policies. I cant be ar$ed with voting so I should shut up and I deserve whatever goverment gets into power next and the next.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

The BNP are standing in the upcoming European elections, now that would be interesting if they were to become the representatives of Britain in Europe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

> if you want to live in britain you should live under british law as far as i'm concerned.


well many would agree with that as i am inclined to do, but in many eyes religion is far more than being loyal to the country you live in.

The simple fact is immigrants are here to stay however we like or dislike it !!!. The only way forward for a harmonious society is to intergrate and educate (sometimes with force). I also belive that immigrants should do a stint of national service to prove loyalty, see how many would drop their applications if that happened.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of the BNPs policy should be taken on by other political parties, tougher stance on immigration and radicals, if your not for uk, then out you go.. but most bnp are bunch of tossers actually preaching hate themsleves to be honest. they should be pro uk not just pro white.



punjabi786 said:


> I am a muslim and I disagree with your misinformed statements.


Fair enough, just don't start preaching hate, my brother is in afghanistan and I will not take lightly any stupid comments from radicalised nob heads. Your probably not one of the described in my previous statementbut a warning just incase.



punjabi786 said:


> 1) Sharia law is not designed to take over the UK but make certain thing easier for Muslims such as marriages..


Muslim marriages have been happening fine for the past 90 years in the uk, without problem, its just an excuse.



punjabi786 said:


> 2) Your point about women being 2nd class citizens. By default per my above argument since sexual discrimination still exists even in the oh so liberated/democratic non sharia UK does that mean we should blame Christianity or the CULTURE in UK?.


 Islam condones the beating of women. And i have read somewhere that non muslims must be converted at all costs??



punjabi786 said:


> 3) Ah yes Honour killing! Again its a CULTURAL thing that exists mainly in south east Asia. Muslims, Hindus and Sheikhs have committed it in countries such as Pakistan, India and Bangladesh...


 Indians and bangladeshis are not trying to impose there own laws on the UK are they, just islamists are, why? Are you better than the rest?? Unfortunately not.



punjabi786 said:


> While we are on the subject there are numerous people in UK who have killed their partners for cheating on them...isnt that HONOUR killing too?...


 Here in the UK we call it murder mate.



punjabi786 said:


> 4) Again as far as freedom of speak goes its all about perspectives and boundaries....I agree sometimes Muslim community over reacts.


 Understatement of the year. I think the main problem is the *way* in which the muslim community reacts.



punjabi786 said:


> However since we as Muslims respect all prophets including Jesus and Moses you will never hear a slur against them by Muslim but its fine for the people who hate Muslims to slur the name of the Propher Mohammad? I am sure if were a strong Christian and someone compared Jesus the son of god to Satan you would be ****ed off too or is it right under freedom of speech?.


Why only accept Islam and christianity as the only religions that exist? Should you not reapect all peoples faiths and beliefs?



punjabi786 said:


> As far as the BNP goes... I received an anti Muslim flyer from them at home...the irony was they had a Jewish member who was commenting about how Muslims are taking over and we need to get rid of them etc......30 years ago BNP was anti Semitic and they were worried about Jews taking over!.


I cant comment on this, as I know nothing off it. But im quite sure ive never herd of the BNP saying the jewish are a threat and are taking over, im sure that was hitler.



punjabi786 said:


> The sad part is after all the persecution the Jews haven't learnt anything and so the vicious cycle continues with different group of people (Muslims)!.


Are you condoning the persecution and use of violonce towards jews?



punjabi786 said:


> I sincerely hope that people every where learn to respect each other and stop making statements based on their prejudice and biased media coverage!
> 
> P


Its only your statements that have been of prejudice to other people, you sound like one of these brain washed idiots I so frequently bump into. Muslims I know are ashamed of people who express such views as yours they are peceful lads wishing no trouble.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Martinb said:


> The BNP is not a 'nazi' group nor is it a racist group, those that call it such are ignorant to the real ethos and thinking of the BNP they judge it on what they have heard or read in the media. I would argue that 'new labour' bear greater resemblance to the Nazi party than the BNP. It is about being British, not about being white, black, asian what ever.
> 
> In fact, i believe there was recently a BNP councilor elected and he was a *seek*.


*SIKH *- yeh i herd about his too, il try dig something up, I think the BNP needs to integrate more people of ethnic backgrounds into its organisation this would remove the stigma of racists and promote the idea of a united front for the uk, pro uk.


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

Still will never agree with there views, yea everyone has a right to who they want in power ect..

But never for me thanks. Rather run the country myself lol than have them in power of any form lol.

Thats my opinon and will not change it.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Mad_Rambo said:


> Still will never agree with there views, yea everyone has a right to who they want in power ect..
> 
> But never for me thanks. Rather run the country myself lol than have them in power of any form lol.
> 
> Thats my opinon and will not change it.


In the current from yes i agree, but some of the ideology about patriotism and so forth would go down well in some of the other parties i think. They should have lessons in school on patriotism and being for the country and why are country is so great.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> There is no muslim country I'd really bother going to tbh...Even Turkey or Egypt don't do it for me......let them keep their sh!t countries to go with their sh!t laws...


 :lol:

what about india is that muslim? Ive got no idea about this sh|t, id advise you go there tho their food is fvckin lovely


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

erics44 said:


> :lol:
> 
> what about india is that muslim? Ive got no idea about this sh|t, id advise you go there tho their food is fvckin lovely


Nope india is pretty much the opposite from my understanding, as a whole they are very anti pakistan and anti muslim, prob why there is always tension between pakistan and india.. food is gorgeous though aint it?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

India is mostly Hindu I think.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

There are over 150 million Muslims living in India, more than in Pakistan - its the second largest Muslim by population country in the world (after Indonesia).

The BNP are a racist, fascist party, they feed on peoples fear and peddle hate. Would suit several members of this board I should think.

Here's a website that's anti BNP for anyone who is interested in opposing them.

http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree i think they are a facist regime the more you read onthere actions it becomes quite apparent (if its not already obvious)


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> There are over 150 million Muslims living in India, more than in Pakistan - its the second largest Muslim by population country in the world (after Indonesia).
> 
> The BNP are a racist, fascist party, they feed on peoples fear and peddle hate. Would suit several members of this board I should think.
> 
> ...


Wasn't Che Guevara a racist?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> There are over 150 million Muslims living in India, more than in Pakistan - its the second largest Muslim by population country in the world (after Indonesia).
> 
> The BNP are a racist, fascist party, *they feed on peoples fear and peddle hate.* Would suit several members of this board I should think.
> 
> ...


Just like the goverment feeds on the fear of terrorists which they indirectly are at fault for creating.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Porky Pie said:


> The BNP are a racist, fascist party, they feed on peoples fear and peddle hate.


This is totally incorrect!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> food is gorgeous though aint it?


fvckin lovelly man

i was there for 10 days and I ate curry for breakfast dinner and tea

i ate it with my fingers off banana leaves on a spice farm once, i was high

it was better than acid


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> There are over 150 million Muslims living in India, more than in Pakistan - its the second largest Muslim by population country in the world (after Indonesia)


wonder how india combats this problem, as india is very anti muslim is it not? or is it just anti pakistan?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

erics44 said:


> fvckin lovelly man
> 
> i was there for 10 days and I ate curry for breakfast dinner and tea
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: are you sure it wernt laced with acid :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> I'm sorry, but the government is not responsible for people blowing themselves up on the London Underground or anywhere else for that matter.
> 
> You're losing focus of the main problem here.
> 
> ...


great post. i think you have nailed the real problem.Because muslims believe the same crap,(21 virgins etc lol) ANYBODY who doesnt believe this ****e, is fair game.Also they act like they are some part of a big club.When the Christians were slaughtering the Muslims in Bosnia, i didnt think, oh well it must be ok, because the murderers are Christians like me.However, how many muslims have gone on record saying, that the 9/11 & 7/11 bombers are scum and need killing? they always skirt around it.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Im trying to refrain from posting but I will say neither labour members or conservative members have attacked a person of colour,yet I know a young lad who got attacked by 6 grown men who at the time were canvassing for the bnp huh go figure.

There was one very true phrase mentioned amongst 6pages,something along the lines of english rules live by it or leave,which is fair enough.Thats the only thing I dont get why change laws for one nationality race colour or creed etc.Also the government has alot to answer for in allowing alot of the things that are happening to date.

Although I do find the bnp funny as first (and will always be blacks) now its muslims..just moving through the groups.Unlike most I dont know think I know all about muslims and make generalisation but what I will say is that from what Ive seen the extreme muslims/far right/bnp members(sorry but everytime Ive come across anyone from that party theyv been racist) are all the same.Pray on fears to benifit themselves. As I said common sense GONE,government be it labour or conservative I do hope they find some COMMON SENSE.Last from the golden man regards this thread.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Personally i think threads like these should be deleted.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> extreme muslims/far right/bnp members are all the same.Pray on fears to benifit themselves.


Think this sums up everything to be honest, there all as a bad as each other, think people now days, globally, need to show more compassion to their fellows..instead of hate.


----------



## sheard88 (Mar 16, 2009)

this is a joke you call yourselves british yet your against the bnp and you call bnp nazi what the hell do you know about the bnp you probably live in areas where its all white and never experienced the things that people like me have you come and live in the places where we live and the things that go on here then you tell me your against the bnp its a joke how has the white race become a minority in its own land you cant even voice an opinion these days without been labelled racist i am not a racist and if everybody stayed in there own countries the world would be fine and i wouldnt have a problem but when i cant even get a job because theres no work it makes me absolutley furious im not sayin its all the muslims etc 's fault because its our frigin goverment that brought them here in the first place but it breaks my heart to know that the white race has lost its pride its ok for a black person to talk about been proud to be black but why are our white brothers feel ashamed to be proud to be aryan people dont judge something you dont know much about 88 BROTHERS !!!!!!!


----------



## sheard88 (Mar 16, 2009)

THE BNP IS FOR BRITISH RIGHTS FOR BRITISH PEOPLE WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THAT OMFG !!!!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

sheard88 said:


> THE BNP IS FOR BRITISH RIGHTS FOR BRITISH PEOPLE WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THAT OMFG !!!!


Just a quick question - how far back in in your mind do you have to go to be regarded British. Although born in the country, my ancestry from as recent as the late 19th century is Scottish, Irish (Cork, now part of the Republic of Ireland), Polish Jewish, Sicilian, north Italian. think a lot of people on this board will find they have a similar mixed heritage.

I feel the problem centres around extremes, either political, social or religious. If society is polarized to such a degree, the democratic centre dies, and the sacrifice of so many is for nought.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

sheard88 said:


> THE BNP IS FOR BRITISH RIGHTS FOR BRITISH PEOPLE WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THAT OMFG !!!!


Trust me when i say, the British National Party would have nothing to do with you!

Go away you fvcking fruitcake!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sheard88 said:


> THE BNP IS FOR BRITISH RIGHTS FOR BRITISH PEOPLE WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THAT OMFG !!!!


who are the bnp to decide who is british or not........


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i think the bnp getting into power would be insanely bad but at least thay stand for something regardless if i agree with it or not. the main partys would will nick policys from the bnp if enough people voted for them as all labour/lib dems/conservitives do is look over the stats of who got voted for and take there policys from that. all the racist stuff would be bad but the immigrates stuff would be cool if it was less extreme but i cant see a problem with tightening it up and sending back crimals, its what other countrys do.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

sheard88 said:


> this is a joke you call yourselves british yet your against the bnp and you call bnp nazi what the hell do you know about the bnp you probably live in areas where its all white and never experienced the things that people like me have you come and live in the places where we live and the things that go on here then you tell me your against the bnp its a joke how has the white race become a minority in its own land you cant even voice an opinion these days without been labelled racist i am not a racist and if everybody stayed in there own countries the world would be fine and i wouldnt have a problem but when i cant even get a job because theres no work it makes me absolutley furious im not sayin its all the muslims etc 's fault because its our frigin goverment that brought them here in the first place but it breaks my heart to know that the white race has lost its pride its ok for a black person to talk about been proud to be black but why are our white brothers feel ashamed to be proud to be aryan people dont judge something you dont know much about 88 BROTHERS !!!!!!!


Fcuking Idiot, its people like you dragging this country down, your as bad as the extremeist you should be deported too.

as for not being able to get a job - im guessing your some sort of chav on the dole with no prospects in life, maybe your just too unemployable. If you were that ar5ed about getting a job go college get qualified instead of sitting on your ar5e complaining expecting free hand outs passing the buck on to ethnic minorities as to why your a failiure and why your lifes 5hit - grow up.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> who are the bnp to decide who is british or not........


Exactly, being born here means your british, or fighting for the land i think should qualify you as a british citizen


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Racism is the most obvious sign of ignorance.

You can try look look bright and intelligent, being racist will always catch you back and make you lose your social dignity.

BNP IS a racist party, whatever people could say. Their populist views seem tempting but after thinking for just a bit (problem for ignorants, of course), then most of their voters would realise that they can't be applied in a fair, european and balanced country.

But still, it's only my own little point of view...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

to me being british is a cultural thing


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

iron head case said:


> Personally i think threads like these should be deleted.


yes/no. There is clearly deep isues everyone is feeling in this country. These threads start up regulary and die out and I havent seen any hate carry over to other threads.

But end of the day do they solve anything.... no. The fight is outside parliment, local MP's, the party you vote for not here on a forum where we squabble amongst ourselves.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

davetherave said:


> and they got chased out of altrincham the last time i was down there
> 
> and the "hardest" gangsters in manchester got chased out of moston back in the day, should i now mock them to their face?
> 
> ...


My point was they thought they could turn up and get the locals on side, unfortunatly for them even the locals in leigh of lower inteligence know what there all about


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Just a quick question - how far back in in your mind do you have to go to be regarded British. Although born in the country, my ancestry from as recent as the late 19th century is Scottish, Irish (Cork, now part of the Republic of Ireland), Polish Jewish, Sicilian, north Italian. think a lot of people on this board will find they have a similar mixed heritage.
> 
> I feel the problem centres around extremes, either political, social or religious. If society is polarized to such a degree, the democratic centre dies, and the sacrifice of so many is for nought.


BURN HIM


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

witch!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> :lol: :lol: are you sure it wernt laced with acid :lol:


could of bin

i was enjoying it so much i couldnt get it in my mouth fast enough, it was dribbling down my chin and all over my t shirt

after id finished i buzzed in my chair for a while and then i had a kip, when i awoke there were more curries in more dishes and more flat breads

im going back one day


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh [email protected] Lol.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I am white, English and proud, so there!!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> yes/no. There is clearly deep isues everyone is feeling in this country. These threads start up regulary and die out and I havent seen any hate carry over to other threads.
> 
> But end of the day do they solve anything.... no. The fight is outside parliment, local MP's, the party you vote for not here on a forum where we squabble amongst ourselves.


i struggle to read anything that you write because of your signature thing

my eyes are just drawn to it

every time she stops cutting and it goes back to the start i think next time i will see the nipples but it never happens


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Kezz said:


> I am white, English and proud, so there!!!


your a bit bald too

dont worry tho it just means you are a bit more sexually driven


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

erics44 said:


> your a bit bald too
> 
> dont worry tho it just means you are a bit more sexually driven


I wouldn't take BALD on its capillary meaning there ...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

a bit bald yes but my bollox are completely bald, LOL


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kezz said:


> I am white, English and proud, so there!!!


Oh no, youve gone and said it now havent you! You used the words white, English and proud in the same sentence!!!

You'll be strung up by your balls for that, if I were you I'd run - run while you still can - and never be so stupid again. Everyone knows you arent allowed to be proud of being white and English nowadays, bloody rascists so you are!!!!

:lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

there not on your head too are they?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: have you all noticed how every thread ends up about ar5es bumming and bollox on here :lol: :lol:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

dantheman said:


> hi,
> 
> is anyone part of the bnp, and how do i join their forum?
> 
> ...


Lol you are kidding right????

The party wants to get rid of you:thumbup1: what you going to do if you wanted to go to a meeting when they start showing racial hatred?will you applaud their views:confused1:

You have to remember in 1998, Griffin was convicted of inciting racial hatred for publishing material that denied the Holocaust

he helped to set up the International Third Position, which is group of british and italian facists (again ironic, a racist working with other countrys)

uncontrolable crime is as a result of low positive social mobility, and as a result, ****s like the BNP need a scape goat, and they pick members of a different races

Fact, they will get more votes now then ever.

Truth is they are RACIST, no if's or buts! Their views have never changed, the may have improved image but under their suits its still nazism.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> there not on your head too are they?? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: have you all noticed how every thread ends up about ar5es bumming and bollox on here :lol: :lol:


this one is about bald knackers at the minute, we can discuss bumming if you like tho


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Kezz said:


> *I am white, English and proud, so there!!! *





RS2007 said:


> Oh no, youve gone and said it now havent you! You used the words *white, English* and *proud *in the same sentence!!!
> 
> You'll be strung up by your balls for that, if I were you I'd run - run while you still can - and never be so stupid again. Everyone knows you arent allowed to be *proud *of being *white *and *English *nowadays, bloody rascists so you are!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Oh I dont like where this thread is going. :confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Oh I dont like where this thread is going. :confused1:


Well I'm Scottish, unwashed and ashamed so I'll maybe refrain from making jokes then


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Well I'm Scottish, unwashed and ashamed so I'll maybe refrain from making jokes then


PMSL - Oh fvck.. I thought you were english.

Off to add someone to ignore list.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Lol you are kidding right????


this thread is a p|ss take if i ever saw one


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Lol you are kidding right????
> 
> The party wants to get rid of you:thumbup1: what you going to do if you wanted to go to a meeting when they start showing racial hatred?will you applaud their views:confused1:
> 
> ...


 i dont see your point just because there rascists thay must be evil? in this country you have a right be believe anything you want if you or i or anyone else agrees iwth it or not, im so ****ed with people trying to shut down legitamate debate with calls of racist or whatever.

Are thay nazi's no facist yes but so is the currant gov with there positive disrimination policys and constant attempts to degrate your freedoms.

as for the crime being about poverty your mistaken, the poor in this country has never been as wealth and the crime has never bee as bad, im not saying its the fault of minorities but the poverty argument is redundent its just rederic.

you dont seem to know much about the bnp other then what hearsay thay dont hate everyone thats not british most of there new members are slavick and thay have allied thenselfs with sikhs. ok so yes there a bunt of d1cks but you cant just dismiss them because thay stand for something you dont agree with, thats the essance of fascism.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i dont see your point just because there rascists thay must be evil? in this country you have a right be believe anything you want if you or i or anyone else agrees iwth it or not, im so ****ed with people trying to shut down legitamate debate with calls of racist or whatever.
> 
> Are thay nazi's no facist yes but so is the currant gov with there positive disrimination policys and constant attempts to degrate your freedoms.
> 
> ...







watch these clips when you have time mate and say if they aint racist:confused1: :confused1:

I have no problem with people coming here who want a new life and become one within the society they live in, but as soon as they threaten our way of life, thrust their religion or ideals on us, try to change our laws to suit them, promote hatred then thats wrong.

And to be perfectly honnest, the new arrivals, and in a lot of cases 2nd and 3rd generation are an insult to 1st generation Immigrants who had to REALLY fight for their rights in this country, the people who really did want a new way of life or live in a country without religious oppression.

Yeah, get a token Sikh in just like the token Jew they have to try and convince people﻿ Griffin is no longer an Anti-Semite. Unfortunately for their little plan, the majority of Britain isn't so completely gullible as to think having a sikh man in the party means the party isn't racist. Not to mention having a non white man in their party would go against their manifesto:thumbup1:

The founder of BNP john tyndall himself said he wants this country to become "great,strong, pround, free and white"


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> *watch these clips when you have time mate and say if they aint racist* :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I have no problem with people coming here who want a new life and become one within the society they live in, but as soon as they threaten our way of life, thrust their religion or ideals on us, try to change our laws to suit them, promote hatred then thats wrong.
> 
> ...


 try reading my post, i was never claiming that the bnp was not racist

it wasnt a token sihk thay had or have an a relationship with a sihk group of some sort but im not up on the details.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

geeby112 said:


> watch these clips when you have time mate and say if they aint racist:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I have no problem with people coming here who want a new life and become one within the society they live in, but as soon as they threaten our way of life, thrust their religion or ideals on us, try to change our laws to suit them, promote hatred then thats wrong.
> 
> ...


That video is bbc rubish!! It will never show the good side of the BNP just all the little bad bits. And Nicks speach at the end against the police is spot on.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

jimbo said:


> That video is bbc rubish!! It will never show the good side of the BNP just all the little bad bits. And Nicks speach at the end against the police is spot on.


is there a good side to the bnp?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i dont see your point just because there rascists thay must be *evil?* in this country you have a right be believe anything you want if you or i or anyone else agrees iwth it or not, im so ****ed with people trying to shut down legitamate debate with calls of racist or whatever.
> 
> Are thay nazi's no facist yes but so is the currant gov with there positive disrimination policys and constant attempts to degrate your freedoms.
> 
> ...


never said they were evil, racist 110% yes:thumbup1:

read my post again, i agree with some immigrants taking the pi55 out of the system, stirring up hatred. But BNP being the solution?? :lol:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

well i dont think you have be racist to join the bnp but the fact is most if not all of them are. there are alot of important issues in this country today which are not being taken seriously due to the the believes of the political classes and the bnp and there largely ignorent views are only helping them.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

jimbo said:


> That video is bbc rubish!! It will never show the good side of the BNP just all the little bad bits. And Nicks speach at the end against the police is spot on.


Exactly, what that video doesn't show you is that the "secret agent" actually run the BNP branch, he accepted a lot of people who were not suitable, i.e. nazi sympathisers and outright racists and engineered a documentary.

I believe certain branches of government do exactly the same to muslims too.

The BBC give enough airtime to the likes of Anjem Chowdry and his mob.

If the BBC offer Anjem as a representative of British muslims, can you really trust their representation of the BNP?


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

The BNP is not about race or ethnic groups. That has nothing to do with their policies which a common misconception. The BNP is about being British. The question has been asked, what makes someone British? Some people may be of another heritage. The question is... Are you British? Would you fight for this country? Would you die for this country?

If you say yes i am British, yes i would fight and possibly die for this country if i was needed. That is what makes you British. Weather or not you are black, indian, pakistani, white, irish, scotish i doesnt matter. Your loyalty lies with this country, Your are British.

When we talk of immigration it is not as many seem to imagion the 'send all the ****ers back to africa/pakistan' senario. This is a very outdated view with applies only to Racist neo nazi groups and the National front. That idea died out along time ago and has nothing to do with the BNP. The BNP wants to stand up for the interests of the British people. The average person. Securing jobs, welfare, pensions ect. for these people. Putting the British citizens first. It comes back to the question, do you consider youself British? yes then why would you not support an organisation who is fighting to protect your rights, you future and you childrens future? because you heard on tv that they are racist or their all nazis?


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

If you wish to know about the BNP. Go out with an objective view, forget everything you think you know about the party. Get hold of some BNP literature or visit their site. Speak to members. Do some research. Understand what they are about for your self. Make your own judgment.

Its not for everyone. People may disagree with what they say. You dont have to agree. That is what democracy is all about. Thats fine as long as you actully know what you are talking about when you say to disagree with what they stand for. From your own experience not from what the BBC has told you or a left wing teacher at school.

Understand the real BNP and make a decision for you self.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Martinb said:


> The BNP is not about race or ethnic groups. That has nothing to do with their policies which a common misconception. The BNP is about being British. The question has been asked, what makes someone British? Some people may be of another heritage. The question is... Are you British? Would you fight for this country? Would you die for this country?
> 
> If you say yes i am British, yes i would fight and possibly die for this country if i was needed. That is what makes you British. Weather or not you are black, indian, pakistani, white, irish, scotish i doesnt matter. Your loyalty lies with this country, Your are British.
> 
> When we talk of immigration it is not as many seem to imagion the 'send all the ****ers back to africa/pakistan' senario. This is a very outdated view with applies only to Racist neo nazi groups and the National front. That idea died out along time ago and has nothing to do with the BNP. The BNP wants to stand up for the interests of the British people. The average person. Securing jobs, welfare, pensions ect. for these people. Putting the British citizens first. It comes back to the question, do you consider youself British? yes then why would you not support an organisation who is fighting to protect your rights, you future and you childrens future? because you heard on tv that they are racist or their all nazis?


I agree somewhat the BNP are very misunderstood. However, it is a whites only membership. They point out, it is stupid to suggest that someone that has just arrived and been given a British passport is British.

Sure they are British is a civic sense but are they ethnicly British?

The BNP aim to put the indigenous peoples of these islands first.

British passports are ten a penny at the moment, any tom, dick or harry can get one.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Martinb said:


> *If you wish to know about the BNP. Go out with an objective view, forget everything you think you know about the party. Get hold of some BNP literature or visit their site. Speak to members. Do some research. Understand what they are about for your self. Make your own judgment. *
> 
> Its not for everyone. People may disagree with what they say. You dont have to agree. That is what democracy is all about. Thats fine as long as you actully know what you are talking about when you say to disagree with what they stand for. From your own experience not from what the BBC has told you or a left wing teacher at school.
> 
> Understand the real BNP and make a decision for you self.


This is not a good way to understand the bnp as it has been well documented that they are involved in propaganda of all kinds and what they tell the public isnt necessarily what they tell the members.

a national front leader formed the bnp. Their initial plan was for a white britain. Originally they said no practising sikh could ever be part of their organisation.

taking in a sikh guy now says to me that they are trying to put a more acceptable face to their organistaion and justify their beliefs with the old 'imnot racist, i have a black friend' argument.

imo this makes them a bunch of hypocrites as well as a racist hate mongering organisation.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

@ KRS

I didnt mean it to sound like that. As you say having a British passport doesnt make you British.

For example, the Gurkha regiment who recruit for india have fought along side our soldiers for years and are renound for being extremely brave and courageous soldiers. They are willing to fight and die for this country, a country from which they are not indigenous but feel they are part of. These heros were rejected by our 'government' shown no respect but Brown. However, the BNP very much supports these people. So what i was suggesting is yes the BNP put the views of the indigenous people of Britain first but they are there to protect the rights of the real British people. The hard working people who have made this country what is it today.

I also dont believe it is whites only membership. As it is not a racial organisation it is a nationalist/patriotic one.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> taking in a sikh guy now says to me that they are trying to put a more acceptable face to their organistaion.


By speaking with the Sikh community, they showed them they to can 'vote' BNP although they cannot be members.

Sikhs and Hindus have grave concerns about muslims, in this instance the BNP tried to capitalise on this.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> This is not a good way to understand the bnp as it has been well documented that they are involved in propaganda of all kinds and what they tell the public isnt necessarily what they tell the members.
> 
> a national front leader formed the bnp. Their initial plan was for a white britain. Originally they said no practising sikh could ever be part of their organisation.
> 
> ...


so your saying that people shouldnt make objective views on things based on the facts at hand if thay happen to disagree with your particular opinion? and thay dont have sihk members thay had some sort of alliance with a seperate sihk organisation. the labour party used to represent the working classes now thay are run by the middleclasses, things change.

your opinions seem to be very closed minded but thats ok becasue what you happen to believe is right:confused1:


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

That is a very paranoid view to take. Assuming they are going to lie.

The BNP are a changed organization. They have roots in the National Front and there is certainly no denying that, in order to survive they have had to change.

Unfortunetly we are all victims of the PC idea where it is 'racist' to even mention that someone is different to you. So it is actually near impossible to judge what they say with out the ideas of political correctness creeping into it. After all we have had this PC bollock drummed into us for year and years.

Each to their own!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> so your saying that people shouldnt make objective views on things based on the facts at hand if thay happen to disagree with your particular opinion? and thay dont have sihk members thay had some sort of alliance with a seperate sihk organisation. the labour party used to represent the working classes now thay are run by the middleclasses, things change.
> 
> your opinions seem to be very closed minded but thats ok becasue what you happen to believe is right:confused1:


no - thats not what i was trying to say mate.

what i was trying to say was that reading bnp literature and talking to bnp members will give you a less objuective view than the one i have aired.

I have done my research and what i happen to believe is the conlusion of my own research - not what i have been told by someone else. We are all going to have differing opinions on a subject as sensitive as this.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> no - thats not what i was trying to say mate.
> 
> what i was trying to say was that reading bnp literature and talking to bnp members will give you a less objuective view than the one i have aired.
> 
> I have done my research and what i happen to believe is the conlusion of my own research - not what i have been told by someone else. We are all going to have differing opinions on a subject as sensitive as this.


 well how is it possible to form an objective view if you dont hear both sides of the story? sayin that the bnp have a secret agander is like saying theres a secret zionistic conspiracy, its irrational. if you have any evidance that to back up your point of view please post it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wasnt their a documentary filmed by undercover investigative journalist (BBC it think) who filmed the leader of the bnp at a closed meeting expressing opinions which he wouldnt express in public.......

his words were:

"For saying that, I tell you, I will get seven years if I said that outside"

that statement alone was enough to convince me (whether right or wrong) that what goes on at these meetings isnt necessarily the same as what goes on in public.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> wasnt their a documentary filmed by undercover investigative journalist (BBC it think) who filmed the leader of the bnp at a closed meeting expressing opinions which he wouldnt express in public.......
> 
> his words were:
> 
> ...


 and he was taken to court and found innocant if memory serves.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Martinb said:


> That is a very paranoid view to take. Assuming they are going to lie.
> 
> The BNP are a changed organization. They have roots in the National Front and there is certainly no denying that, in order to survive they have had to change.
> 
> ...


i agree with the victims of PC idea.

Only thing they have changed is their suits:thumb:Externally they have changed but inside its still the same beliefs, they just play on peoples emotions, stirring up hatred about people coming in taking over, kicking you at your land etc etc:confused1:

and going to sikh members for votes but you cant be a part of them is a pi55 take, basically saying we just need your votes and if we win you can fcuk off?? Plain and simple they just want this country white.

The BNP would kick out all those people who were not born in Britain. What if every other country in the world kicked out the Brits? A staggering 5.5 million people would be sent back here - far more than would leave our shores. This includes 800,000 from Spain, most of whom are pensioners.

If non-white people were ordered out of Britain then the NHS would collapse overnight. 16% of nurses are from minority ethnic communities, as are 40% of new dentists and 58% of new doctors!

The BNP would introduce apartheid into Britain. The BNP call for whites to be given first preference in housing, education and jobs. This is no different from apartheid South Africa, a racist regime which the BNP supported.

Mixed-race relationships would be outlawed. The BNP constitution opposes any racial integration. Articles in BNP journals condemn mixed-race relationships as "mongrelising the white race".


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> and he was taken to court and found innocant if memory serves.


innocent of the crime at the time, (i believe since then the law has changed and he would be found guilty but i have no way of backing this statment up so feel free to correct me if im wrong lol)...... but it is a fact that was it was never denied that he did say on camera the quote i mentioned.

Im not naive enough (maybe im too cynical if anything) to belive that this was a one off.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> wasnt their a documentary filmed by undercover investigative journalist (BBC it think) who filmed the leader of the bnp at a closed meeting expressing opinions which he wouldnt express in public.......
> 
> his words were:
> 
> ...


Griffin just a two faced cnut

In his underground meetings he becomes hitler with his views and then in public plays the we loosing speech on:cursing:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> i agree with the victims of PC idea.
> 
> Only thing they have changed is their suits:thumb:Externally they have changed but inside its still the same beliefs, they just play on peoples emotions, stirring up hatred about people coming in taking over, kicking you at your land etc etc:confused1:
> 
> ...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> innocent of the crime at the time, (i believe since then the law has changed and he would be found guilty but i have no way of backing this statment up so feel free to correct me if im wrong lol)...... but it is a fact that was it was never denied that he did say on camera the quote i mentioned.
> 
> Im not naive enough (maybe im too cynical if anything) to belive that this was a one off.


 what exactly did he say? changing laws to suit your particular politic believe is facist we may not believe the same things as mr griffin but he should have a right to say it.

anyway both the cons and labour have put racist policys into effect with positive disgrination.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *geeby112* 

i agree with the victims of PC idea.

Only thing they have changed is their suits:thumb:Externally they have changed but inside its still the same beliefs, they just play on peoples emotions, stirring up hatred about people coming in taking over, kicking you at your land etc etc:confused1:

*this is speculation - **it aint mate they've done this numerous times on undercover videos*

and going to sikh members for votes but you cant be a part of them is a pi55 take, basically saying we just need your votes and if we win you can fcuk off?? Plain and simple they just want this country white.

*MAYBE BUT THE SIHKS HAVE THE RIGHT TO VOTE FOR WHOEVER THAY WANT- **thats how desperate its become asking the people they dont want to vote for them:whistling:*

The BNP would kick out all those people who were not born in Britain. What if every other country in the world kicked out the Brits? A staggering 5.5 million people would be sent back here - far more than would leave our shores. This includes 800,000 from Spain, most of whom are pensioners.

*KICKING PEOPLE OUT ON RACIAL GROUNDS IS WRONG BUT SO IS LETTING POEPLE IN ON RACIAL GROUNDS- **they let immigrants no matter what racial back ground they from, if they kicked out non british born people how would that effect the other brits abroad:confused1:*

If non-white people were ordered out of Britain then the NHS would collapse overnight. 16% of nurses are from minority ethnic communities, as are 40% of new dentists and 58% of new doctors!

*THATS SAYING MORE ABOUT THE EDUCATION SYSTEM IN THIS COUNTRY THEN ANYTHING ELSE **- this what would happen if they had their way.*

The BNP would introduce apartheid into Britain. The BNP call for whites to be given first preference in housing, education and jobs. This is no different from apartheid South Africa, a racist regime which the BNP supported. *OR NO DIFFERENT TO TO GIVING PREFENCE TO MINORITIES WHEN IT COMES TO JOBS HOUSING AND EDUCATION WHICH HAPPENDS EVERY DAY IN THIS COUNTRY **- when it comes to housing everyone on benefits will get shelterd no matter where they from*

Mixed-race relationships would be outlawed. The BNP constitution opposes any racial integration. Articles in BNP journals condemn mixed-race relationships as "mongrelising the white race"

*OBVERIOUSLY THIS IS JUST COMPLETE NONESE **what would happen if his daughter/son dated a non white hmmmmmm:whistling:*


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> what exactly did he say? changing laws to suit your particular politic believe is facist we may not believe the same things as mr griffin *but he should have a right to say it.*
> 
> anyway both the cons and labour have put racist policys into effect with positive disgrination.


couldnt agree more. he can say what he wants but that was not at the heart of this debate.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> couldnt agree more. he can say what he wants but that was not at the heart of this debate.


 no but if poeple are going to say he cant on this thread then im going to argue lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

How many of you are ecstatically happy with the idea of an immigrant coming into this country, living off benefits and preaching to the world that you're evil and should be converted or killed?

I'm not.

Kick them out.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> How many of you are ecstatically happy with the idea of an immigrant coming into this country, living off benefits and preaching to the world that you're evil and should be converted or killed?
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> Kick them out.


what if a white all britsih dude did nothing all his life, lived off the benefits and preached about how evil britain is

does he deserve to be kicked out?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

No, because atleast he was born here. He should be forced into the armed services.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> No, because atleast he was born here. He should be forced into the armed services.


Is that legal?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Not currently, but it should be!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

to what extent should you have to mouth off before you are put in the army?

and who has to hear you mouth off?

if i write on this forum, blair was a devil worshipping cnut, will that get me put in army? and do i have to be unemployed at the same time?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I think that there's cultural and legal guidelines about how much you can run-down our country before legitimate questions are raised about what right a person has to live here or claim the benefits of taxpayers, especially if they weren't born here and are unemployed.

If a person is not born in the UK, then they've entered out country illegally or ahve been taken under our wing because they begged for our protection (sought asylum), and this should only be given if they can provide EXPLICIT proof of the danger they are in. If they're actively seeking employment then the Immigration Department need to be sure that their skills match up with vacancies which are not being sought by born-and-bred UK residents, and their application needs to be refused if that's the case, though if they're clearly highly-skilled in an area where there is such a skills shortage, then they should be given a set period of time to find that employment or leave the country.

If they lie, and by that I'm meaning they fabricate stories of abuse abroad so as to play on our heartstrings, then settle without any intention of seeking active employment and then begin to preach about the evils of our country, do we not then deem that they've basically abused our trust? Biting the hand that feeds them should mean they're out, no two ways about it.

Now, a British-born person who speaks out against the country has more right to do so that someone who does not originate from here. If they're employed, they're actually contributing to the country and therefore DESERVE to have their say, within reason. By that, I mean that if they start calling for people to be killed etc, then that should condemn them to a lengthy prison term.

If an unemployed British-born person speaks out in such fashion, then it needs to be taken into consideration that they're living on the good will of the general UK taxpayer, and biting the hand that feeds them. They should be offered a job within the armed services and if they rfuse, their benefits should be taken away.

Let's not make a mistake about this - if it's an unemployed British-born person who's actively seeking employment and is contributing to a fair political system by way of democratic free speech within the bounds of reason, then that's fair enough.

Also, it's worth noting that the term British-born means just that - if you're black and BORN here, then you're British, for instance. That's just the way it is - we can't change that. People, regardless of colour, who are born in our country, have rights.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

erics44 said:


> what if a white all britsih dude did nothing all his life, lived off the benefits and preached about how evil britain is
> 
> does he deserve to be kicked out?


not quite, he just deserves to be kicked in and "re-educated"....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

erics44 said:


> what if a white all britsih dude did nothing all his life, lived off the benefits and preached about how evil britain is
> 
> does he deserve to be kicked out?


He should be forced to go work in the local army camp and look after the new recruits. There is so many jobs that people could be required/forced to do to get benefits otherwise they live on the streets.

Anyway as Robsta says... kick him in into line. Doing nothing all his life, living off benefits kind of would go hand in hand with his negative no good attitude anyway.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

national service should be brought back i recon


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> He should be forced to go work in the local army camp and look after the new recruits. There is so many jobs that people could be required/forced to do to get benefits otherwise they live on the streets.
> 
> Anyway as Robsta says... kick him in into line. Doing nothing all his life, living off benefits kind of would go hand in hand with his negative no good attitude anyway.


i agree with you an kezz, lazy cnuts should be pushed into doing something otherwise there should be some kind of punishment (money stopped, kicked in, put in the army whatever)

Its got nothing to do with shouting off about the country tho

lots and lots of people, white brown green yellow, british immigrant enployed unemployed whatever shout about the state of the country

Ive seen lots of threads on here with people complaining about the state of the country and how it is run, freedom of speach

Is it really feasible to start punishing people for what they are saying?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

what people are saying is one thing, but preaching hate about the country is another....

As stated, bring back national service and enforce it by either doing it and beiong a uk citizen or don't do it and get fcuk all help from the country in any way whatsoever....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

erics44 said:


> to what extent should you have to mouth off before you are put in the army?
> 
> and who has to hear you mouth off?
> 
> if i write on this forum, blair was a devil worshipping cnut, will that get me put in army? and do i have to be unemployed at the same time?


No offence mate, but you seem to like discussing argumentative subjects then sitting back waiting for fireworks......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> national service should be brought back i recon


Totally agree.

Also think that new citizens to the UK should have to do it too. See how keen certain groups will be to come here then....


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> No offence mate, but you seem to like discussing argumentative subjects then sitting back waiting for fireworks......


I just disagree with what was said, im not trying to start arguments

"Kick them out. "

this is a very limited argument and point of view

there are so many levels to what is said by so many people

that preacher guy with a hook for a hand, aye kick him out of the country, but how many people are actually around who are at that extreme?

I believe "imigrants" have done a hell of a lot for this country and I also believe that there are as many nasty "white/all english" people as there are any other

the BNP wont wipe out nastyness/england haters


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Also think that new citizens to the UK should have to do it too. See how keen certain groups will be to come here then....


 and now that i am to old to do it, so do i lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It doesn't bother me the colour of anyones skin whatsoever, what bothers me is their attitude.....If someone isn't prepared to fight for Britain if needed in a war against any country, then they shouldn't fcuking be here imo. Colour of the skin is not important, what is important is their attitude towards the UK...If you hate it, then don't fcuking come here.....

I wouldn't go to war in Iraq, but if our borders were threatened or our soil (falkllands) etc then I would gladly defend it. How many people from other countries claiming off the system would be prepared to fight for the uk if say we went to war against say Pakistan, India or Poland....These people who wouldn't fight, shouldn't be here imo, or certainly shouldn't be allowed benefits....National service is the obvious, only step forward imo. If someone reefuses to do it then fine, but they should have all UK citizen Priviledges stripped and never be allowed them


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

national service IS the way forward. There is no argument about this, theres already a thread on bring back national service and everyone thinks it should be brought back. the reason for not bringing it back is i think politicians trying to stay on the good side of rites activists??? possibly avoiding confrontation with some of the muslim/ethnic communities who may refuse to do it as they may see it as anti towards countries they are in favour of?? Thihnk we need a stronger prime minster and government more willing to take a tougher stance on issues like this.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

do you mean all new citizens should do national service?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yes that would be a good start. Would also be opportunity for many to learn better english so its easier for them to live in uk, possibly also pick up some form of skill/education??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Robsta said:


> It doesn't bother me the colour of anyones skin whatsoever, what bothers me is their attitude.....If someone isn't prepared to fight for Britain if needed in a war against any country, then they shouldn't fcuking be here imo. Colour of the skin is not important, what is important is their attitude towards the UK...If you hate it, then don't fcuking come here.....
> 
> I wouldn't go to war in Iraq, but if our borders were threatened or our soil (falkllands) etc then I would gladly defend it. How many people from other countries claiming off the system would be prepared to fight for the uk if say we went to war against say Pakistan, India or Poland....These people who wouldn't fight, shouldn't be here imo, or certainly shouldn't be allowed benefits....National service is the obvious, only step forward imo. If someone reefuses to do it then fine, but they should have all UK citizen Priviledges stripped and never be allowed them


Yes and those who live in the UK but then take up arms AGAINST the UK because the UK is in conflict with some nation they feel attachment to, yet prefer NOT to live in, should be shot IMO - this wont prevent them from doing it as they believe they will receive glory and also know currently that their family here will be taken care of - but make it clear their families will be ejected, or at least receive no benefits, and they might think twice, cnts.

Just to throw a thought out there - devils advocate - I do believe it should be peoples right NOT to fight at all, be it on religious grounds etc - so national service if introduced would have to have non combatitive / support vacancies if reintroduced IMO....


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> yes that would be a good start. Would also be opportunity for many to learn better english so its easier for them to live in uk, possibly also pick up some form of skill/education??


yes it would

it would be a good start for people who are coming over here without jobs at least


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Yes and those who live in the UK but then take up arms AGAINST the UK because the UK is in conflict with some nation they feel attachment to, yet prefer NOT to live in, should be shot IMO - this wont prevent them from doing it as they believe they will receive glory and also know currently that their family here will be taken care of - but make it clear their families will be ejected, or at least receive no benefits, and they might think twice, cnts.
> 
> *just to throw a thought out there - devils advocate - I do believe it should be peoples right NOT to fight at all, be it on religious grounds etc - so national service if introduced would have to have non combatitive / support vacancies if reintroduced IMO...* .


Good idea....


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the problem comes with the religous grounds issue is that people may use this as an excuse not to do national service, or there full term..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

religion should be no excuse at all...either do it or get no benefits ever, inc pension, housing anything at all.....then see if religion matters as much to them...As stated, we need a harder,tougher gov't who are prepared to be unpopular with some minor ethnicitiets to be popular with the masses....Take welsh and scots for instance, make them all have to work on English farms or something 2 weeks a year for free, just because they're attatched to the magnificent England and should be priviledged that they are as well, so they should repay that in free labour once a year or such....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Robsta said:


> religion should be no excuse at all...either do it or get no benefits ever, inc pension, housing anything at all.....then see if religion matters as much to them...As stated, we need a harder,tougher gov't who are prepared to be unpopular with some minor ethnicitiets to be popular with the masses....Take welsh and scots for instance, make them all have to work on English farms or something 2 weeks a year for free, just because they're attatched to the magnificent England and should be priviledged that they are as well, so they should repay that in free labour once a year or such....


You cnt, I want to take my reps back  :lol:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

religion is a personal choice thats all, i dont get special treatment for believing in reason and logic and dont expect to.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

No but personal belief that conflict is wrong, whether instilled by religion or not, is valid - if someone doesnt want to fight when it isnt "essential" to do so, they shouldnt be forced to - there is plenty they can do behind the scenes to help out without having a gun forced in their hands.

At the very least how would you expect them to be an efficient combatant worthy of standing with our armed forces, if they believed to their core - for whatever reason - that fighting is not the way... insult to our excellent armed forces is what it would be, and casualties would rise on our side due to incompetance from those being forced...

My grandfather was a conscientous objector in WW2, never met the man, I know he did get a lot of stick, some may say rightly so. Worked all his days - hard - and paid into and supported the system whichever way he could, but just was not prepared to kill another man for a war in which he did not believe.

If it came to a forced draft I would go without protest and give it my all, not because I believe war is right but simply because I have no over-riding beleif either way, and wouldnt want my family to get any abuse - but if I had that core beleif as some do and are entitled to do, that war is never right, then my view may well be different...


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

You say they all should do national service,

IMO i think all ppl between 16-20 should do nat service.

sort out some of the idiots lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

time to make myself unpopular again lol....

national service is a [email protected] idea imo.

since the second world war all major conflicts have been politically motivated. at no point since the second world was has the uk been under threat.

I am no pacifist but i would be a vocal consciencous objector to sending anyone away to fight for poltical gains.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> time to make myself unpopular again lol....
> 
> national service is a [email protected] idea imo.
> 
> ...


national service isnt all about war tho

like itraininthedark pointed out, there are all sorts of other benefits


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

london bombings... thats threat enough, national service does not mean you have to fight..


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> No but personal belief that conflict is wrong, whether instilled by religion or not, is valid - if someone doesnt want to fight when it isnt "essential" to do so, they shouldnt be forced to - there is plenty they can do behind the scenes to help out without having a gun forced in their hands.
> 
> At the very least how would you expect them to be an efficient combatant worthy of standing with our armed forces, if they believed to their core - for whatever reason - that fighting is not the way... insult to our excellent armed forces is what it would be, and casualties would rise on our side due to incompetance form those forced...
> 
> ...


 you make some very good points, my point was you shouldnt discriminate agains someone for there believes be it relious or not and thats a two way street. everyone has to be treated equally or no one is!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> time to make myself unpopular again lol....
> 
> national service is a [email protected] idea imo.
> 
> ...


I think you are right RE the motivations and reasons lurking beneath the current conflicts, only a blind and naive patriot would not question this. Our guys and gals on the ground have the sh1t end of the stick, and are having to deal with mess created by guys in suits enjoying an all expenses paid life half a world away. None of them want to be there, yet their professionalism shines through in their actions.

Some would question the UK not being under threat though - define threat - is threat specifically confined to, say, 300 luftwaffe bombers flying over every major city nightly? Enemy Uboats lurkign off our shores? Or could it be religious extremists fully integrated and impossible to detect within our population, poised to strike any time they see fit? Is that not a threat?

The threat has changed its face, sure, but to say there is no threat, Im not so sure...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

> ....Take welsh and scots for instance, make them all have to work on English farms or something 2 weeks a year for free, just because they're attatched to the magnificent England and should be priviledged that they are as well, so they should repay that in free labour once a year or such....


 :thumb:

@robsta, well said sir get into politics mate Please!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> :thumb:
> 
> @robsta, well said sir get into politics mate Please!!!!!


 yeah i think we should bulldoze wales and scotland and turn them into wind farms, 2 birds 1 stone :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yeah i think we should bulldoze wales and scotland and turn them into wind farms, 2 birds 1 stone :thumb:


Typical English - short memories and never learn from past mistakes - you already tried something similar in the past, and got your ar$es handed to you :lol:

How the fk did we get to this from a "join the bnp" thread :lol:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Typical English - short memories and never learn from past mistakes - you already tried something similar in the past, and got your ar$es handed to you :lol:
> 
> How the fk did we get to this from a "join the bnp" thread :lol:


 dont be like that, how would it even effect the jocks? thay would still be hanging around english town centres drunk on special k at 7 in the morning


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> dont be like that, how would it even effect the jocks? thay would still be hanging around english town centres drunk on special k at 7 in the morning


You know, you might just have a point. I reckon you could buy us off with a bottle of buckfast or similar each, cheap at 10x the price :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

In South Africa up untill compulsory military service was oblished. You went no matter what, you got your calling papers and off you went. Now if you were religous like say jehovah's witness then you generally went along and cooked meals and did admin work.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> In South Africa up untill compulsory military service was oblished. You went no matter what, you got your calling papers and off you went. Now if you were religous like say jehovah's witness then you generally went along and cooked meals and did admin work.


Sounds fair enough - like myself and others have said, lots of national service roles that are non combatative... if you take the term national service literally, then that doesnt even necessarily mean military - lots of roles that could be done in this country to "national service" ends.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> I think you are right RE the motivations and reasons lurking beneath the current conflicts, only a blind and naive patriot would not question this.Our guys and gals on the ground have the sh1t end of the stick, and are having to deal with mess created by guys in suits enjoying an all expenses paid life half a world away. None of them want to be there, yet their professionalism shines through in their actions.
> 
> Some would question the UK not being under threat though - define threat - is threat specifically confined to, say, 300 luftwaffe bombers flying over every major city nightly? Enemy Uboats lurkign off our shores? Or could it be religious extremists fully integrated and impossible to detect within our population, poised to strike any time they see fit? Is that not a threat?
> 
> The threat has changed its face, sure, but to say there is no threat, Im not so sure...


Theres no threat to our shores from a identifiable military force.

I dont count the murdering cowards who do bombings as a threat as i refuse to live my life in terror like the terrorist and the goverment is wanting me to and (something alot of people are forgetting is) that life has been like this since i can remember (im in my early 30's now).

When i was kid there were bombings by the IRA going on all the time and as far as i can remember people were cautious but did not spend their days walking around in a media induced state of terror.

And (i could be wrong here as i am prob too young to recall properly) i dont remember alot of anti irish hatred either as a kid.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> Theres no threat to our shores from a identifiable military force.
> 
> I dont count the murdering cowards who do bombings as a threat as i refuse to live my life in terror like the terrorist and the goverment is wanting me to and (something alot of people are forgetting is) that life has been like this since i can remember (im in my early 30's now).
> 
> ...


 good point about the goverment. in london alot of the bins where removed from train stations and there still are posters about everywhere telling people to wach out for suspicious bags and such which imo is a scare tactic as islamic extremists dont leave bombs lying around, the whole point is to kill themselfs.

on another note my gran is irish and used to get stopped at customes all the time due to her going back so often to see her sick brother and she never thought it was racist.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, but at least the paddy's had a drink with you before they blew you up.....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> good point about the goverment. in london alot of the bins where removed from train stations and there still are posters about everywhere telling people to wach out for suspicious bags and such which imo is a scare tactic as islamic extremists dont leave bombs lying around, the whole point is to kill themselfs.
> 
> on another note my gran is irish and used to get stopped at customes all the time due to her going back so often to see her sick brother *and she never thought it was racist.*


Yeah it's only racists when it's convenient!

Never knew that about the searchings. Nice post, shows it's been going on for year so it's nothing new so those targetted shouldnt take it to heart.

If it saves me turning into confetti one day minding my own business in a bar then search everyone!!



Robsta said:


> Yeah, but at least the paddy's had a drink with you before they blew you up.....


PMSL - I liked that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with RS re national service. France still has national service, though you can defer it till after you have completed your university education. If I recall correctly you have a choice of 9 months in the armed forces, 12 working for the emergency services or 18 in other public service. Seems like an acceptable compromise to me.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Im trying my best but I kee getting sucked in kezz glad your proud im black proud ad british.Okay so the bnp are not racist,muslim terriorst arent racist,extremists arent racist beating up a 13 year old whilst telling him to go back to his country aint racist whilst his 2 white friends watch and cry .Slagging of troops etc aint racist.Denote sarcasm,why are people trying to insult peoples intelligence you can dress a monkey in a suit its still a monkey bit like the bnp as in racist but different packaging.The extremists arent even in a different packaging just blatent racists.Ive said this a million times common sense,you can be proud to be white black asian etc doesnt make you racist but saying Ive black mates i aint racist but those muslims...or black or muslims saying freedom of speech we hate the west,or saying to a black person that chip on your shoulder or white people are all boozy racists etc all racist remarks.Come the day common sense prevails,people are honest about what they think and feel but make the effort to get along and realise extremest!! creates problems rather than resolves thm the better.

Ps robsta fancy going into government with me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

> yeah i think we should bulldoze wales and scotland and turn them into wind farms, 2 birds 1 stone


brilliant idea !!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

If you weren't born on British soil, you shouldn't be entitled to state benefits. Simple as that.

If, for some reason, you've been allowed into the UK and haven't found a job within 12 months, you should be sent back home. Simple as that.

If you weren't born on British soil, but preach hate, you should be sent back home. Simple as that.

If you're Muslim and preach that you think Britain should be a Shariah State, you should be put on a plane to a country where that actually is the case. That simple.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

when the country is in ruins all the polish or whatever should go back home.

black and muslim people are born here british and have no other home to be sent to and i dont feel its rite to try get rid of them. they were invited to live here years ago cant change minds now

but if any muslim threatens the security of this country we should treat him like the barbarians would in his own- stone him then behead him.

abu hamza springs to mind


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

wardster27 said:


> abu hamza springs to mind


abu hamza..what a plank, this guy is a joke, he used to be a doorman in london years ago working in t!tty bars, his first daughter (from the family he left) is a stripper herself.. think his family lives in some minted house with some serious state benefits at moment. this guy should be extradited to anywhere outside the uk.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I think he is being extradited to either the US or Saudi Arabia...


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Take welsh and scots for instance, make them all have to work on English farms or something 2 weeks a year for free, just because they're attatched to the magnificent England and should be priviledged that they are as well, so they should repay that in free labour once a year or such....


we do...we come down and show your women what real men are like 

that must count for something :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

The Romans built a wall to keep you animals back for a reason! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> The Romans built a wall to keep you animals back for a reason! :lol:


Yeah, their women kept giving birth to ginger babies due to interbreeding, I'd do the same tbh  :lol:


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

I've got some concealed ginge (pops up in my beard) does that mean i've got a rogue Jock somewhere in my family tree, bastard thats whose to blame for my problem


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

badger said:


> I've got some concealed ginge (pops up in my beard) does that mean i've got a rogue Jock somewhere in my family tree, bastard thats whose to blame for my problem


 only if your tempted to deep fat fry everything and anything lol


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

Do they seriously deep fry mars bars ? anybody had one, sounds rank


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

these are the poepe who kicked out the romans, didnt bother with civilization but kept the hagis


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

they even deep fat fry mars bars in north east england.

a delight i have managed to refrain from for almost 30 yrs but im sure ill try one day


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

seriously people depp fat fry mars bar? why would you do this? why would you think of doing this? has anyone tasted one?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> seriously people depp fat fry mars bar? why would you do this? why would you think of doing this? has anyone tasted one?


am i the only one thinking that they sound nice?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

im curious now....


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks fooking rank


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like a deep fried diahrea coated turd tbh


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

They look like jobby, but they taste divine.

It is this high energy cooking style, perfected over centuries, that has gave us the vim and gusto to punch fk out of any invading force through out our history.

Problem is now, we are still eating like that and dont have anyone to fight anymore so we arent burning it off :lol:


----------



## Beowulf76 (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never read so much ill informed nonsense in my life. 'BNP are fascists and want mixed race marriages banned, would deport all none whites'.

Seriously lads, with a few exceptions, just stick to the bodybuilding.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Beowulf76 said:


> I've never read so much ill informed nonsense in my life. 'BNP are fascists and want mixed race marriages banned, would deport all none whites'.
> 
> Seriously lads, with a few exceptions, just stick to the bodybuilding.


But Im crap at bodybuilding - can I just stick to making wide sweeping incorrect political statements - far easier than actually learnign about anything :lol:

In all seriousness I know nothing of the BNP or there policies so I have specifically stayed away from commenting on them in this thread...

However I am well aware of the media and how they distort and twist everything...


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Beowulf76 said:


> I've never read so much ill informed nonsense in my life. 'BNP are fascists and want mixed race marriages banned, would deport all none whites'..


I think we've summarised:

that they are facists,

that they want mixed race marriages banned

deportation of non whites



Beowulf76 said:


> Seriously lads, with a few exceptions, just stick to the bodybuilding.


Seriously...Who are you?:laugh::laugh: if you'd read the whole thread as iv explained above all comments you made have been braught up in conversation..  and bodybuilding? what is that? :confused1:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i would run the risk of being sacked for joining-would be kicked out of the union also


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

paulo said:


> i would run the risk of being sacked for joining-would be kicked out of the union also


You would get fired for joining the BNP?? :confused1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not a member, and never would be (most likely), but I think it's an absolute slap in the face of contemporary democracy that one can lose their job for joining a legitimate political party... but can claim endless cash from the taxpayer whilst preaching that it's fine to kill them...


----------



## Beowulf76 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh I read the thread alright, hence my utter astonishment. Lets take it one by one, make it easier for you.........

The BNP are fascists:

The BNP believe in the use of referenda wherever possible; the people should decide as much as poissible, not politicians. They also want to see elected judges and chief constables.

Unlike the Liberals, Labour and Conservatives, the BNP would not have anyone banned from joining a political party and threatened with the sack for doing so. Want to be a communist or an anarchist? Your business and nobody elses. They also want guaranteed freedom of speech enshrined in law.

Who are the real fascists ay?

The BNP would ban mixed race marriage:

Whilst the party believes people should marry within their own race and culture, it also believes who a person ultimately marries is no ones business but their own. Certainly not the states.

The BNP would deport none whites:

The party believes we are losing our cohesion as a society, a large part of that being that there are too many non-whites in the country. They believe that, offered the financial incentive to return home, many would choose to do so. Not one person would be deported because of the colour of their skin. Zero.

This thread is what happens when people take their opinions from newspapers in place of reasoned thought and research.


----------



## Beowulf76 (Mar 19, 2009)

I also have more respect for those opposed to the BNP than those who say they either agree with the BNP or that they can understand why people are voting for them but that they themselves don't vote BNP and aren't they a bunch of jolly nasty scoundrels.

Your grandfathers fought and died to keep this country free, you can't even manage to stand up and be counted.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

we've already discussed everything you said, people are entitled to there own opinions, and i dont think it matters to anyone else who you respect and dont... The only things people seem to be agreeing with the BNP is a more nationalist culture.. i.e being british and being proud, and being for the country and not tolerating british citizens fighting against the uk or demonstrating against our troops..


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Beowulf76 said:


> I also have more respect for those opposed to the BNP than those who say they either agree with the BNP or that they can understand why people are voting for them but that they themselves don't vote BNP and aren't they a bunch of jolly nasty scoundrels.


dont make sense here mate..explain.



Beowulf76 said:


> Your grandfathers fought and died to keep this country free, *you can't even manage to stand up and be counted.*


ay they did.. and its something none of us should ever forget, but did they fight for idiots to come in to the uk.. and then fight against the uk.. no i dnt think they did

think your taking things out of context here matey.. your begining to sound like an extremist to me!!!! and i think your getting the wrong jist of a lot of the things that have been said.

lighten up


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Beowulf76 said:


> I also have more respect for those opposed to the BNP than those who say they either agree with the BNP or that they can understand why people are voting for them but that they themselves don't vote BNP and aren't they a bunch of jolly nasty scoundrels.
> 
> Your grandfathers fought and died to keep this country free, you can't even manage to stand up and be counted.


Where do you live? In a little village miles aways from any city?


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Banning mixed race marriage ? ...

Now I understand why they all look like inbreds...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

kennyscot said:


> Banning mixed race marriage ? ...
> 
> Now I understand why they all look like inbreds...


 well it dosnt seem that thay are in favour of banning mixed race marriages, you should really try reading the posts your commentating on.

can you not see the irony of being prejudice against a group of people because you believe that thay are prejudice?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

kennyscot said:


> Banning mixed race marriage ? ...
> 
> Now I understand why they all look like inbreds...


Who looks like inbreds????

And you're a fine one to talk coming from somewhere they are all ginger.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Who looks like inbreds????
> 
> And you're a fine one to talk coming from somewhere they are all ginger.... :lol:


Ex-squeeze me??????

Who's ginger????

You got more ginger than me and you're English pmsl.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Be nice to me, I've got a hangover and the other and just got up....... :confused1:


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cant say i like people coming into our country to sponge, but my girlfriend is italian born and her parents are sri-lanken, lived here for 7 years and her parents both work 2 jobs. I think the main problem that BNP dont realise is that there are more white spongers than foreign. Why not get the spongers off their ****s, stop all this political correctness and adress the serious problems such as drugs and crime in the UK. Race has nothing to do with anything... Also i dont think BNP are the best party to criticise, judging by the look of their members, *most* look like un-employed trash...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think the BNP propose national service, I may be wrong there though...Good idea to me.

I do remember reading throuh their website and was impressed by some ideas, but some went a bit silly for me, such as "it is your duty to shoot a burgular if found in your house"....or something along those lines


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Race doesn't have a damned thing to do with it. I don't care if you're Nigerian, Polish, Australian, Iraqi or whatever. There's only so many jobs in our country, ESPECIALLY during a recession, and NO taxpayers willing to fund their lifestyles if they don't get jobs. I don't care what colour these people turning up at the borders are, I don't want to pay for them.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Be nice to me, I've got a hangover and the other and just got up....... :confused1:


Shockerooni. No sympathy lol. Some of us been in the gym twice a day all wek and dieting lol.....

No ginger here.... clearly you're imagining things pmsl.....


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Robsta said:


> I think the BNP propose national service, I may be wrong there though...Good idea to me.
> 
> I do remember reading throuh their website and was impressed by some ideas, but some went a bit silly for me, such as "*it is your duty to shoot a burgular if found in your house*"....or something along those lines


Doesn't sound too silly to me, maybe 'its our duty' bit but we should be able to kick the sh1t out of someone burgaling our house.

They have got some very good ideas that most of the country would vote for, its just the odd few members that take it too far.


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

BNP will never gain enough seats in this country to ever gain any power so i arnt going to argue agains them because there is absolutaly no need to anyways. Plus talking about the recession, would you actually trust them to get the country back on its feet? No policys on race or imigration would have an effect on it. The fact of the matter is, there are jobs out there for British people, but some people dont want to work and use foreigners taking jobs as an excuse. And if people were that bothered about working then maybe they should take advantacge of being a European citizen and go work abroad.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm out of work, so I'll just fcuk off somewhere else and get a job shall I...forget the kids etc and just do one....get real ffs, not everyone has that option.

And in all honesty, if the BNP did sort out a decent enough manifesto I'd cetainly have no qualms in voting for them....they get bigger by far every year, only a matter of timebefore they are taken seriously imo


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Beowulf76 said:


> I also have more respect for those opposed to the BNP than those who say they either agree with the BNP or that they can understand why people are voting for them but that they themselves don't vote BNP and aren't they a bunch of jolly nasty scoundrels.
> 
> Your grandfathers fought and died to keep this country free, you can't even manage to stand up and be counted.


And how many of our grandfathers if they knew it would be like this today wouldnt have bothered fighting!!

Numerous times over history many a englishman has died to stop an invasion. Now under the immigration act and lets help the entire world an invasion is happening anyway. Might aswell have given it away back then.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

a lot of companys are sacking british workers and employing cheap labour from abroad, fooking [email protected]


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I'm out of work, so I'll just fcuk off somewhere else and get a job shall I...forget the kids etc and just do one....get real ffs, not everyone has that option.
> 
> And in all honesty, if the BNP did sort out a decent enough manifesto I'd cetainly have no qualms in voting for them....they get bigger by far every year, only a matter of timebefore they are taken seriously imo


Fvck mate.. sorry to hear that? was this recent?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I think under Nazi rule there would have been less foreigners in the uk than there is now, or something along those lines anyway.....


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I'm out of work, so I'll just fcuk off somewhere else and get a job shall I...forget the kids etc and just do one....get real ffs, not everyone has that option.


Ok fair enough, but theres still enough jobs around, they may not be perfect, for someone with kids ect. maybe you couldnt go abroad but theres always something to do until what you want comes along. And i think the people who say i arnt doing that because its below me ect. should get real. Alot of people who come to this country for work are only doing jobs that the white man considers below him or not to pay enough!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Fvck mate.. sorry to hear that? was this recent?


yeah, got laid off about 5 weeks ago, had to sign on last week....got to feed,clothe,pay the bills for a family of 4 on £90 quid a week...lol, fcuk me, my bills per month are more than that without shopping, fuel etc...bye bye to steak everyday anyhow....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

oh right, my lad looking for a summer job in catering for instance, years ago there were loads here, not anymore cos they have all been taken by polish and others...... bar job??? no chance egor has fookin got it


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Paul08 said:


> BNP will never gain enough seats in this country to ever gain any power so i arnt going to argue agains them because there is absolutaly no need to anyways. Plus talking about the recession, would you actually trust them to get the country back on its feet? No policys on race or imigration would have an effect on it. The fact of the matter is, there are jobs out there for British people, but some people dont want to work and use foreigners taking jobs as an excuse. And if people were that bothered about working then maybe they should take advantacge of being a European citizen and go work abroad.


 the bnp are the fastest growing party and there website gets more hits then all the other partys put together and when you think about the fact that only something like 30% of the population voted in the last election its not that far of a stretch.

5 years ago no one would of posted in a thread like this due to pc witch hunting, so that shows how p!sssed off poeple are getting with the country going to ruin over the ideals of a minority of the country being forced upon them.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Paul08 said:


> Ok fair enough, but theres still enough jobs around, they may not be perfect, for someone with kids ect. maybe you couldnt go abroad but theres always something to do until what you want comes along. And i think the people who say i arnt doing that because its below me ect. should get real. Alot of people who come to this country for work are only doing jobs that the white man considers below him or not to pay enough!


Easy to say, but when you've got a record like mine mate no fcuker will employ you....only manual jobs, and I can't speak polish so I'm out of luck there...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> yeah, got laid off about 5 weeks ago, had to sign on last week....got to feed,clothe,pay the bills for a family of 4 on £90 quid a week...lol, fcuk me, my bills per month are more than that without shopping, fuel etc...bye bye to steak everyday anyhow....


 Bad luck that mate


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kezz said:


> oh right, my lad looking for a summer job in catering for instance, years ago there were loads here, not anymore cos they have all been taken by polish and others...... bar job??? no chance egor has fookin got it


Maybe because egor isnt after a summer job and is going to work there for the rest of his life, good on him, he's paying tax so good luck to him. He is of more of a benefit to the business employing him. Im sure i dont have to tell you that whoever provides the most benefit to an employer will be employed...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fcuk him that what i say, i would rather my family have a better standard of living

and the benefit to the employer would be cheap labour


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Easy to say, but when you've got a record like mine mate no fcuker will employ you....only manual jobs, and I can't speak polish so I'm out of luck there...


Sorry to hear that mate, you couldnt perhaps do personal training (self-employed)? I dont know your background or anything like that but i seen something in the paper the other day offering free training paid for by the government if you were un-employed. Set up as a driving instructor. Quite alot of options really.


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Fcuk him that what i say, i would rather my family have a better standard of living
> 
> and the benefit to the employer would be cheap labour


I arnt all for invite people over for a cheap ride, so i dont want to come across like that, im at university, ive maxed out 2 overdrafts, my parents put a roof over my head but i pay for my own stuff. I make my own way, i have to work as many hours as i can in morrisons, over summer il be looking for another job too or washing cars ect. But i dont blame me being skint on other people. Infact i like being skint because it gives me the incentice to better myself...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Paul08 said:


> Ok fair enough, but theres still enough jobs around, they may not be perfect, for someone with kids ect. maybe you couldnt go abroad but theres always something to do until what you want comes along. And i think the people who say i arnt doing that because its below me ect. should get real. Alot of people who come to this country for work are only doing jobs that the white man considers below him or not to pay enough!


So because some fvcking foreigner will work for minimum wage all the youth of today that normally leave school and seek bar jobs, summer jobs, till jobs etc.. etc.. now cant really get a job because it's mostly foreigners who's made it a career choice and will work for minimum cause they live 20 to a house... nice!!!!

KFC these days seems to be out sourced to India.

And it's not just the basic wage jobs getting hit.. In IT they trying everything they can to out source to cheaper India and other areas. Though with the UNIX stuff the fvck it up good and proper and then have to get us all back to fix the balls up they made of the environment.


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

Paul08 said:


> I arnt all for invite people over for a cheap ride, so i dont want to come across like that, im at university, ive maxed out 2 overdrafts, my parents put a roof over my head but i pay for my own stuff. I make my own way, i have to work as many hours as i can in morrisons, over summer il be looking for another job too or washing cars ect. But i dont blame me being skint on other people. Infact i like being skint because it gives me the incentice to better myself...


Bit cushier than i've got it then.

Im at uni too.

I put a roof over my own head and that of my kids

I cant take a job because who would look after my kids? And to be honest after a 5.30am start, dropping the kids off, 30 minute drive to uni, full day of lectures or clinics, back for 5.30 to get the kids from daycare, home, tea, homework for us all, bath and bed - theres no time!

Im on placement 40 miles away in September - an 80 mile round trip eveyr day

I get naff all benefits cos as a student im not entitled to them

I blame me being skint onthe government - because there is NO incentive to better yourself whatsoever and NO help available for those of us that do. :cursing:

I am however VERY careful with my money. I saved up from my job before i went to uni and have a savings plan so i manage perfectly well - for now.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Goff said:


> Bit cushier than i've got it then.
> 
> Im at uni too.
> 
> ...


Cant you leave and come back as a immigrant and get a house, car and benefits? :lol:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

*The following question was asked in a recent poll: *

*'Are there too many immigrants in **Britain?'*

*21% Said: **Yes*

*17% Said: **No*

*62% Said: **عهد**الأمن**& ;**العالمي**بواشنط*


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> *The following question was asked in a recent poll: *
> 
> *'Are there too many immigrants in **Britain?'*
> 
> ...


LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Paul08 said:


> Ok fair enough, but theres still enough jobs around, they may not be perfect, for someone with kids ect. maybe you couldnt go abroad but theres always something to do until what you want comes along. And i think the people who say i arnt doing that because its below me ect. should get real. Alot of people who come to this country for work are only doing jobs that the white man considers below him or not to pay enough!


well im struggling to find work myself mate,,believe you me its fcukin hard at the mo,,i work inn the building trade and theres absolutely nothin out there,,

as far as the statement that the white man deem certain jobs below em,tbh thats aload of sh1te,i would gladly and have years ago work as a labourer, but to tell you the truth,the jobs are limited,one of the resons for this is immigrants workin 15 hour shifts for 4 pound an hour with no over time rate, now im not gonna break my balls doin them kind of shifts with no over time rate and its not because i think the actuall job is below me either


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

ParaManiac said:


> *The following question was asked in a recent poll: *
> 
> *'Are there too many immigrants in **Britain?'*
> 
> ...


PMSL I like that! :lol:


----------



## Beowulf76 (Mar 19, 2009)

Immigrants drive down wages. Fact.

As for whites being worse spongers than immigrants, give me a break; 80% of somalis in this country are unemployed, 30% of pakistanis. Whites? 3% But why let facts get in the way of a good rant.

Last year Sky carried out an interesting experiment whereby the showed a group of people some BNP policies without telling them which party they belonged to. 70% said they'd vote for a party with those policies. When told the policies were those of the BNP that figure fell to 38%. Conclusion? The power of persecution.

If you're tired of crime and being taxed to death, of feeling like a stranger in your own country then there's only one option; BNP.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Robsta said:


> It doesn't bother me the colour of anyones skin whatsoever, what bothers me is their attitude.....If someone isn't prepared to fight for Britain if needed in a war against any country, then they shouldn't fcuking be here imo. Colour of the skin is not important, what is important is their attitude towards the UK...If you hate it, then don't fcuking come here.....
> 
> I wouldn't go to war in Iraq, but if our borders were threatened or our soil (falkllands) etc then I would gladly defend it. How many people from other countries claiming off the system would be prepared to fight for the uk if say we went to war against say Pakistan, India or Poland....These people who wouldn't fight, shouldn't be here imo, or certainly shouldn't be allowed benefits....National service is the obvious, only step forward imo. If someone reefuses to do it then fine, but they should have all UK citizen Priviledges stripped and never be allowed them


Would you expect a French born Immigrant to fight against France if we went to war with them?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Would you expect a French born Immigrant to fight against France if we went to war with them?


If they thought our country was good enough to live in, surely it's good enough to defend. If not, they should f*ck off!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> If they thought our country was good enough to live in, surely it's good enough to defend. If not, they should f*ck off!


What, you expect any poles here to fight for England if we go to war with Poland ... that's an unrealistic expectation. In the real world, it doesn't work like that unfortunately. The same way, you wouldn't fight British soliders even if you relocated to Spain permanently and there was a war between these Spain & England.

Ps. are you English or from Iceland?!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> Would you expect a French born Immigrant to fight against France if we went to war with them?


I would. Damm skippy.

Make sure they know it before they come here. If they dont like the idea... well guess what.... dont fcuking come here.

Pretty simple I'd have thought?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> What, you expect any poles here to fight for England if we go to war with Poland ... that's an unrealistic expectation. In the real world, it doesn't work like that unfortunately. The same way, you wouldn't fight British soliders even if you relocated to Spain permanently and there was a war between these Spain & England.
> 
> Ps. are you English or from Iceland?!


I wouldnt expect them to kill their former fellow countrymen - but I would expect them to get the fk out of here or be taken prisoner of war, should such a conflict occur...

And that argument doesnt apply to religions, ohhhhh, say just for example muslims - muslim is a religion, not a race or country - a simple fact so many fail to realise when they roar "racist" if you so much as fart in the general direction of anything islamic :lol:


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> I wouldnt expect them to kill their former fellow countrymen - but I would expect them to get the fk out of here or be taken prisoner of war, should such a conflict occur...
> 
> And that argument doesnt apply to religions, ohhhhh, say just for example muslims - muslim is a religion, not a race or country - a simple fact so many fail to realise when they roar "racist" if you so much as fart in the general direction of anything islamic :lol:


I agree totally. Where's the rep button... !


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I wouldnt expect them to kill their former fellow countrymen - but I would expect them to get the fk out of here or be taken prisoner of war, should such a conflict occur...


Aye.... an that too!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

volatileacid said:


> Would you expect a French born Immigrant to fight against France if we went to war with them?


fcuking right I would, if not fcuk off back to France...Not that France would go to war with us ever, as they'd wave the white flag straight away as usual, or get kicked in like we normally do to them...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> fcuking right I would, if not fcuk off back to France...Not that France would go to war with us ever, as they'd wave the white flag straight away as usual, or get kicked in like we normally do to them...


For Sale: One French army rifle.Totally as new, never fired.Only dropped twice.(hands up!) :tongue:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Ps. are you English or from Iceland?!


English born and bred, thankyou very much. Not that I see what it has to do with you... Are you French? :lol:


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, your username, Inggasson, and all this Viking stuff "Victory of Valhalla", only two places I see that which I won't go into right now as it's a moot point! (though the second of which you might find if you type "Valhalla stormfront" into google!!)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

white pride!!!!!!!!!! is that like a club for proud white people??? do you get a badge n stuff


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

That hows how little you know of European and British culture, really. If you knew anything about pre-Christian society, you'd know that the whole of Europe, including Britain, beleived in the same pantheon of Gods.

Maybe you should learn something of the culture of this country before debating whether or not it should be diluted by those of other countries. Just a thought.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> That hows how little you know of European and British culture, really. If you knew anything about pre-Christian society, you'd know that the whole of Europe, including Britain, beleived in the same pantheon of Gods.
> 
> Maybe you should learn something of the culture of this country before debating whether or not it should be diluted by those of other countries. Just a thought.


I have a vague understanding of paganism across Europe, and the Vikings (from school days!) - but my memory is a bit hazy - the more I learn (esp. on here!), the more I forget 

Apologies for any misunderstanding


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Not a problem :thumb:


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

FCUK THE BNP, RACIST CNUTS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

soze said:


> FCUK THE BNP, RACIST CNUTS


your opinion fair enough, but why post that on a thread like this...Not all BNP voters are racist, so get your facts straight...maybe some people vote for them to shock the gov't into doing something about the dreadful state of immigration...so refrain from calling all people racist who vote BNP, or do some research and get your facts straight mate


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

soze said:


> FCUK THE BNP, RACIST CNUTS


silly, silly boy, run along home now :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> your opinion fair enough, but why post that on a thread like this...Not all BNP voters are racist, so get your facts straight...maybe some people vote for them to shock the gov't into doing something about the dreadful state of immigration...so refrain from calling all people racist who vote BNP, or do some research and get your facts straight mate


'ere, good that is, well put :thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Beowulf76 said:


> Immigrants drive down wages. Fact.
> 
> As for whites being worse spongers than immigrants, give me a break; 80% of somalis in this country are unemployed, 30% of pakistanis. Whites? 3% But why let facts get in the way of a good rant.
> 
> ...


Amen, one of best posts on this thread, nice mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

soze said:


> FCUK THE BNP, RACIST CNUTS


A term generally used by people to avoid proper debate regarding solutions to the problems this country faces.

Same with all the 'polically correct' sh1te, you can't say this or that because its not politically correct -

One solution to the apparent hordes of people coming over here , claiming benefits and contributing fvck all, would be to give nothing to anyone who has contributed nothing.

Or give no more than they would recieve from any country they have travelled through to get to the UK.

this would include british born who have never worked or contributed anything to this country.( this doesn't include those who have worked but lost their jobs due to the current government induced financial mess)-

Saw a tv program a while ago about Peterborough where alot of the Eastern Europeans seem to get dropped off, then they showed some working 12hr days picking Butternut squash, interviewed locals complaining that the 'poles' were taking all the jobs - to be told they could have a job £7/hr picking Butternut squash to which the response was 'I'd rather sign on'.

I can fully understand people turning to the more 'extreme' political parties, only recently the government criticised the Office on National Stats' for releasing data showing 1 in 9 of the population was born outside the UK, why do they want this information hiding? Why ban a Dutch politician from entering this country because he has produced a film highlighting the dangers posed by extremist muslims, but allow that hook handed cvnt to preach in Finsbury park??

If the prospect of a party viewed as extreme became more popular , maybe more people would show an interest and go to vote for the next government - rather than which Z list 'Celebrity' should win the next truely appalling reality TV show.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

What choices? On the left (pardon the punplay on words) LABOUR who dont seem to care common sense is a swear word pc ness wasting money on the right you have the BNP however you put it are racist before the muslim era it was blacks who were hated and their main focus and Id guess before that it was people with different accents eg irish.Maybe the conservatives can find some middle ground and restore some pride without the use of extremism leftism scare tactics and stupid policies. The one thing I do agree with amongst some of the rubbish and dishonesty especially on this thread is that the BNP are becoming more popular as the government do nothing and the media scares more people...chavs extemists teen pregnancies poor hospital standards increase in cost of living etc all distorted by the media to scare people;some people can read between the lines others take it on board hence increase in BNP popularity.Just my view


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

id agree with golden man there- well put, robsta well put as well- soze what a profound and well educated debate:rolleyes: i would personally use the BNP as a tool to kick the government into touch - to show the government people are ****!d off, short of rioting, what other extreme measure can anyone think of- i know people may find that odd as my missus is brown ( indian ) but i can see first hand there will be a deepeding divide if action is not taken by a government- ENGLISH in english schools please why punjabi, erdu- political correctness- bollo!ks if anything it offends muslims and other cultures, it embarrases them that we think we need to adapt our culture to not offend them- christmas, prime example, best way to spread race hate- political correctness. my missus and her family fully embrace christmas and get into the spirit of things as they say it is england and part of the culture- quite right:thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Robsta said:


> Easy to say, but when you've got a record like mine mate no fcuker will employ you....only manual jobs, and I can't speak polish so I'm out of luck there...


Havent you got a doors licence Rob?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

nope, can't get one anymore with a record mate.....got to be clean for 5 years, which I've never managed in my life


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> nope, can't get one anymore with a record mate.....got to be clean for 5 years, which I've never managed in my life


work under covers like i do matey, mates hire me as a glass collector, i just walk around pick up the odd bottle and only get involved when needed too while on my full doormans wage all night, SIA is a load of bollox.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

laurie g said:


> id agree with golden man there- well put, robsta well put as well- soze what a profound and well educated debate:rolleyes: i would personally use the BNP as a tool to kick the government into touch - to show the government people are ****!d off, short of rioting, what other extreme measure can anyone think of- i know people may find that odd as my missus is brown ( indian ) but i can see first hand there will be a deepeding divide if action is not taken by a government- ENGLISH in english schools please why punjabi, erdu- political correctness- bollo!ks if anything it offends muslims and other cultures, it embarrases them that we think we need to adapt our culture to not offend them- *christmas, prime example, best way to spread race hate- political correctness. my missus and her family fully embrace christmas and get into the spirit of things as they say it is england and part of the culture- quite right* :thumb:


See that's a prime example of the media/goverment causing problems and not talking about the numerous if not the majority who are happy with it all. You just hear how it's no longer being called xmas holidays but rather winter holidays and everyone a assumes it's because of non christians and how they getting offended.

Almost wonder if they want people to bicker amongst themselves so you spend less time focussing on the what the goverment is really fvcking up!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

itraininthedark said:


> work under covers like i do matey, mates hire me as a glass collector, i just walk around pick up the odd bottle and only get involved when needed too while on my full doormans wage all night, SIA is a load of bollox.


that's ok if you can get a firm willing to do that mate....not many are...


----------

